# Finalmente si cambia!



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale 



Siamo finalmente giunti, dopo un'appassionante D) ed equilibrata ( :bleah 
campagna elettorale, alle tanto agognate elezioni,
manifestazione di quella che dovrebbe essere una forma di democrazia.

Personalmente ... beh no lo dico dopo.

Comunque sia, da domani si saprà dove andremo a parare...

E voi?
Avete fatto il vostro dovere di cittadino / e ?

@ Forumiste : oppure siete andate a protestare a "tette di fuora" contro Berlu?


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao caro!
il mio dovere da cittadina l'ho fatto...ma le tette non le ho mostrate


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ne capisco un tubo di politica!! nada nada nada de nada! e meno male comunque, perchè quel poco che so, mi toglie l'appetito.

Votare? per chi? cosa cambia? e se cambia quando cambierà?

Quindi voto per grillo. Non mi piace grillo questo è meglio sottolinearlo, perchè lo voto? perchè forse è l'unico che potrebbe in qualche maniera sbattere fuori qualcuno. Il qualcuno a cui mi riferisco io, sono tutti, perchè tutti sono corrotti. Chi inizialmente si trova a diventare un'esponente della politica ed è privo di interessi personali, nel momento in diventa esponente, diventa come gli altri. Questo è l'andazzo di uno stato nello stato dove chi ci governa per voto diventa egli stesso stato a se e per i propri interessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Finalmente si cambia!


Come no.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> il mio dovere da cittadina l'ho fatto...ma le tette non le ho mostrate


Ciao cara 

Beh se mostravi le tue magari era la volta buona che B. schiattava !!


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

```

```



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> 
> Beh se mostravi le tue magari era la volta buona che B. schiattava !!


dici che dovevo immolarmi per la patria?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che dovevo immolarmi per la patria?


Ti avrebbero fatto la statua come all'Arcuri


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho votato, trascinata per i capelli da Mattia.
Non volevo andare, sono stufa di dare voti non sentiti perchè l'alternativa è peggio.

Siamo andati prestissimo, a piedi sotto la neve.
Arrivati alle urne lui si è fermato e.
-Cazzo. Ho lasciato le tessere elettorali a casa!-
Siamo tornati indietro, sempre sotto la neve, e finalmente bagnati e innevati come due yeti ci siamo messi in fila in mezzo ai tardoni.
C'erano solo loro.
Abbiamo dato lo stesso voto sia al senato, camera e regionali.



ovviamente tutto pdl e lega:unhappy::miiiii::bleah:


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti avrebbero fatto la statua come all'Arcuri


che culo.... :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no.



si dai, qualcosa cambia.
Nella mia cerchia di amici e conoscenti grillo ha sfondato, quindi bene o male è indubbio che qualcosa come i grillini qui in italia non si è mai visto. per inciso io non l'ho dato a Grillo
E comunque anche vendola con le sue idee verdi verdi messe in pratica ( e di cui nessuno parla) prenderà una bordellata di voti ( alla regione ha preso il mio).


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho votato, trascinata per i capelli da Mattia.
> Non volevo andare, sono stufa di dare voti non sentiti perchè l'alternativa è peggio.
> 
> Siamo andati prestissimo, a piedi sotto la neve.
> ...



U.S scusa per l'OT.

Tebe ma..... perchè a piedi? un paio di scarpe non sarebbe stato meglio?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne capisco un tubo di politica!! nada nada nada de nada! e meno male comunque, perchè quel poco che so, mi toglie l'appetito.
> 
> Votare? per chi? cosa cambia? e se cambia quando cambierà?
> 
> Quindi voto per grillo. Non mi piace grillo questo è meglio sottolinearlo, perchè lo voto? perchè forse è l'unico che potrebbe in qualche maniera sbattere fuori qualcuno. Il qualcuno a cui mi riferisco io, sono tutti, perchè tutti sono corrotti. Chi inizialmente si trova a diventare un'esponente della politica ed è privo di interessi personali, nel momento in diventa esponente, diventa come gli altri. Questo è l'andazzo di uno stato nello stato dove chi ci governa per voto diventa egli stesso stato a se e per i propri interessi.


Beh non è che io sia molto esperto,
e proprio per questo ho lo sguardo disincantato, almeno credo.


Ho visto il comizio finale di Beppe Grillo a Roma, e beh ...
la partecipazione popolare è stata impressionante ... 

Anche vero però che i candidati facevano più tenerezza che altro,
e personalmente molte facce mi sembrano provenire più dall'estrema sinistra che altro.

Senza nulla togliere, per carità.

Però nel programma M5S, ad esempio, mi sembra che manchi tutta la parte di politica estera, 
che al giorno d'oggi direi che è altrettanto importante ... 

Magari mi sbaglio, perchè l'avevo letto un pò di tempo fa.

Da oggi pomeriggio ci sono gli exit poll, vedremo ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho votato, trascinata per i capelli da Mattia.
> Non volevo andare, sono stufa di dare voti non sentiti perchè l'alternativa è peggio.
> 
> Siamo andati prestissimo, a piedi sotto la neve.
> ...


Che teneri


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si dai, qualcosa cambia.
> Nella mia cerchia di amici e conoscenti grillo ha sfondato, quindi bene o male è indubbio che qualcosa come i grillini qui in italia non si è mai visto. per inciso io non l'ho dato a Grillo
> E comunque anche vendola con le sue idee verdi verdi messe in pratica ( e di cui nessuno parla) prenderà una bordellata di voti ( alla regione ha preso il mio).



cara Tebe un comico non puo'guidare un paese..l'esempio l'hai ben vicino..cioe'PR..dove hanno stra fallito..

ovviamente io votato in modo diametralmente opposto al tuo...solo il pensiero di fini casini bersani monti vendola..che ci governano..mi mette i brividi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si dai, qualcosa cambia.
> Nella mia cerchia di amici e conoscenti grillo ha sfondato, quindi bene o male è indubbio che qualcosa come i grillini qui in italia non si è mai visto. per inciso io non l'ho dato a Grillo
> E comunque anche vendola con le sue idee verdi verdi messe in pratica ( e di cui nessuno parla) prenderà una bordellata di voti ( alla regione ha preso il mio).


Lo credo anch'io.

Anche se non credo che il M5S riuscirà a prendere il premio di maggioranza,
quindi ad avere un parlamento grillino ... e visto che ha più volte detto che non faranno alleanze con nessuno,
sencondo me uno scenario probabile sarà ...

.... un altro "colpetto di stato"


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si dai, qualcosa cambia.
> Nella mia cerchia di amici e conoscenti grillo ha sfondato, quindi bene o male è indubbio che qualcosa come i grillini qui in italia non si è mai visto. per inciso io non l'ho dato a Grillo
> E comunque anche vendola con le sue idee verdi verdi messe in pratica ( e di cui nessuno parla) prenderà una bordellata di voti ( alla regione ha preso il mio).


Stai attenta e lascia passera un po' di tempo. Te ne accorgerai del cambiamento, sì. In peggio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le uniche elezioni interessanti si terranno il mese prossimo nella Cappella Sistina, ma nell'attesa di diventare porporato, ho inserito anche il mio sassetto nell'urna...

Per quanto riuguarda quelle secche straniere petulanti, la loro trovata mi pare tanto utile e sensata quanto lo sarebbe per Green Peace gettare taniche di gasolio sui piccoli di foche e pinguini...

Come un vecchio siculo scrisse "...tutto è rimasto come prima, meglio di prima, anzi", e, nonostante i buoni propositi, saranno in molti, fra un po', a dire la stessa cosa...


----------



## geko (25 Febbraio 2013)

_'Io non ci conterei molto..._' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






[video=youtube;e1o4mrTzIQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1o4mrTzIQo[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh non è che io sia molto esperto,
> e proprio per questo ho lo sguardo disincantato, almeno credo.
> 
> 
> ...



Sinistra? destra? si mangiano? M5S che è un condimento?


U.S quando la smetteranno di nominare sinistra destra, centro cazzi mazzi e ramurazzi, e quando cominceranno a dire cose vere, tipo, in Italia il lavoro c'è! lavorano quasi tutti, solo che il datore di lavoro si arricchisce alla spalle del lavoratore che, non è collocato, viene pagato pochissimo, e lavora un mucchio di ore al giorno, e che se sbaglia gli danno un calcio in culo. 

Tipo, prendi un politico gli dai mille euro al mese, una famiglia con due figli, una casa da pagare etc etc, e dopo magari parliamo di come amministrare l'Italia. E come tassarlo tipo imu e compagnia bella.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Tebe un comico non puo'guidare un paese..l'esempio l'hai ben vicino..cioe'PR..dove hanno stra fallito..
> 
> ovviamente io votato in modo diametralmente opposto al tuo...solo il pensiero di fini casini bersani monti vendola..che ci governano..mi mette i brividi.


Grillo è solo il portavoce del movimento, come più volte detto nei comizi.

Tra l'altro, se si candidasse andrebbe contro i diktat del movimento,
che vuole i propri candidati incensurati (e Grillo ha un bel pò di processi penali in corso).

La vera anima del movimento è Casaleggio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le uniche elezioni interessanti si terranno il mese prossimo nella Cappella Sistina, ma nell'attesa di diventare porporato, ho inserito anche il mio sassetto nell'urna...
> 
> Per quanto riuguarda quelle secche straniere petulanti, la loro trovata mi pare tanto utile e sensata quanto lo sarebbe per Green Peace gettare taniche di gasolio sui piccoli di foche e pinguini...
> 
> Come un vecchio siculo scrisse "...tutto è rimasto come prima, meglio di prima, anzi", e, nonostante i buoni propositi, saranno in molti, fra un po', a dire la stessa cosa...


Eh quelle si che sarebbero da riprendere H24 

Anche se non sapremo mai che succede in quegli ambienti .. purtroppo aggiungo ...

Per quanto riguarda le tizie mi sa che a B. hanno fatto un piacere...


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> _'Io non ci conterei molto..._'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non riesco a vederlo in ufficio ... che è??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh non è che io sia molto esperto,
> e proprio per questo ho lo sguardo disincantato, almeno credo.
> 
> 
> ...



infatti, gli serve monti
sogno un governo grillo-monti (sottolineo il sogno)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, gli serve monti
> *sogno un governo grillo-monti (sottolineo il sogno)*


Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.


:risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, *sparatemi in culo*.



molto volentieri


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, gli serve monti
> sogno un governo grillo-monti (sottolineo il sogno)


Abbastanza irrealizzabile direi ... 
sempre per il discorso alleanze fatto precedentemente.

Non so ... è anche vero che, ad esempio, la vicenda dei due marò sotto processo in India
mi ha lasciato molto perplesso .. 

Ora non so quanti  interessi economici ci siano in India, 
o se semplicemente l'India voglia qualcosa in cambio ... però mi sembra un pò troppo tempo
che la situazione è bloccata.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh quelle si che sarebbero da riprendere *H24*
> 
> Anche se non sapremo mai che succede in quegli ambienti .. purtroppo aggiungo ...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le tizie mi sa che a B. hanno fatto un piacere...


adorabile crozza
/maroni
:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non riesco a vederlo in ufficio ... che è??


Un incubo strutturato come il trailer del film 'Una notte da leoni'.


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Un incubo strutturato come il trailer del film 'Una notte da leoni'.


gekino :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Tebe un comico non puo'guidare un paese..l'esempio l'hai ben vicino..cioe'PR..dove hanno stra fallito..
> 
> ovviamente io votato in modo diametralmente opposto al tuo...solo il pensiero di fini casini bersani monti vendola..che ci governano..mi mette i brividi.


Su Casini ho i brividi pure io e anche conati di vomito, mai comunque come quelli che mi provocano quelli che hai votato tu, e sicuramente anche la mia genitrice.

Con simpatia eh?
E ribadisco. Se mi date della comunista vi mostrizzo


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Su Casini ho i brividi pure io e anche conati di vomito, mai comunque come quelli che mi provocano quelli che hai votato tu, e sicuramente anche la mia genitrice.
> 
> Con simpatia eh?
> E ribadisco. Se mi date della comunista vi mostrizzo


mangi i bambini?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Su Casini ho i brividi pure io e anche conati di vomito, mai comunque come quelli che mi provocano quelli che hai votato tu, e sicuramente anche la mia genitrice.
> 
> Con simpatia eh?
> E ribadisco. Se mi date della comunista vi mostrizzo


ah lo so mia cara...sai la prima volta che votai(50 anni fa'....:smiletale Indro Montanelli diceva''votate DC con il naso tapppato'' e cosi'feci allora.E in pratica pure ieri.....

fini e 'pure peggio..pensare che l'ho votato per 30anni..e ora per tenersi la poltrona si fara'sodomizzare da vendola...

e il brutto e'sapere che 2 volta gabbana cosi..siano nati qua'


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah lo so mia cara...sai la prima volta che votai(50 anni fa'....:smiletale *Indro Montanelli diceva''votate DC con il naso tapppato'' *e cosi'feci allora.E in pratica pure ieri.....
> 
> fini e 'pure peggio..pensare che l'ho votato per 30anni..e ora per tenersi la poltrona si fara'sodomizzare da vendola...
> 
> e il brutto e'sapere che 2 volta gabbana cosi..siano nati qua'



Si, ma adesso più che tapparsi il naso uno dovrebbe andare a votare con addosso lo scafandro da palombaro per lo spurgo di pozzi neri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Anche io ho fatto il mio dovere, tornata or ora. Con conati di vomito, come sempre alle elezioni. Ma la ributtante destra non avrà mai mai mai il mio voto, piuttosto mi taglio la mano


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

*INCREDIBILE!*

Ho appena sentito mio padre (che quando è morto Almirante gli sono venute le lacrime agli occhi, quindi uomo di destra il papi. Ma destra secca.) che mi ha detto.
-Sto andando a votare, tu che hai votato?-
-Pd al senato e alla camera. Vendola alle regionali. Tu cosa voti?-
-Niente Grillo?-
-No. Niente Grillo...non dirmi che...-
-Si...abbatto pregiudizi.-

CHANEL PRESTO!






TUMP!

-ok papino...calma...vuoi votare Grillo?-
-Ci sto pensando...c'è una vocina che mi dice...-
-Basta schizofrenici in casa eh? fai così. Al Senato pd e alla camera Grillo. Il problema è al Senato.-
Silenzio una manciata di secondi e.
-Si. Hai ragione. Farò così.-
:festa:


Hitler papino che vota pd e grillo.

RI CHANEL PRESTO!








RI TUMP!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che domani pariamo dove pariamo oggi...
Comunque spero tanto esca padre georg
che per di più è un gran Figo!


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mangi i bambini?



no, li tengo in vita come schiavetti.
Ops...questo è un pò di destra però.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah lo so mia cara...sai la prima volta che votai(50 anni fa'....:smiletale Indro Montanelli diceva''votate DC con il naso tapppato'' e cosi'feci allora.E in pratica pure ieri.....
> 
> fini e 'pure peggio..pensare che l'ho votato per 30anni..e ora per tenersi la poltrona si fara'sodomizzare da vendola...
> 
> e il brutto e'sapere che 2 volta gabbana cosi..siano nati qua'





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma adesso più che tapparsi il naso uno dovrebbe andare a votare con addosso lo scafandro da palombaro per lo spurgo di pozzi neri.


E chissà quanti volti vengono dati così ... per il "mono peggio"

Decisamente triste, direi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> gekino :inlove:


lascia
stare
Gekino


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah lo so mia cara...sai la prima volta che votai(50 anni fa'....:smiletale Indro Montanelli diceva''votate DC con il naso tapppato'' e cosi'feci allora.E in pratica pure ieri.....
> 
> fini e 'pure peggio..pensare che l'ho votato per 30anni..e ora per tenersi la poltrona si fara'sodomizzare da vendola...
> 
> e il brutto e'sapere che 2 volta gabbana cosi..siano nati qua'



grande indro. ha detto così anche di silvio però.

Detto questo , a parte il primo voto che diedi, radicale, tutti gli altri sono sempre stati dati con il naso tappato.
Questo poi ho preteso la mascherina con i filtri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E chissà quanti volti vengono dati così ... per il "mono peggio"
> 
> Decisamente triste, direi.


è quello che mi ha fatto veramente incazzare a queste elezioni. Basarmi su quello che era 'meno peggio' in prospettiva, senza la speranza di aver riposto bene la propria fiducia.
Tolto quello che non POTEVO scegliere, rimaneva ben poco.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> grande indro. ha detto così anche di silvio però.
> 
> Detto questo , a parte il primo voto che diedi, radicale, tutti gli altri sono sempre stati dati con il naso tappato.
> Questo poi ho preteso la mascherina con i filtri.



non ti nascondo che 3 mesi fa'idea mia,di amici.moglie e figli era nona ndarci neppure,oppure votare La Destra...ma situazione e'diventata pericolosa,meglio Silvio che Bersani...purtroppo siamo messi cosi'.Oh dipendesse da me tutti e due a casa..ma tant'e...


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, li tengo in vita come schiavetti.
> Ops...questo è un pò di destra però.


e allora non sei comunista...
io li mangio e yuma pensa alle ossa


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia
> stare
> Gekino
> View attachment 6658


ahahaha i cani non mi fanno paura!

:bleble:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahaha i cani non mi fanno paura!
> 
> :bleble:


allora dovrai vedertela con me:


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

l'unica scelta che non posso concepire è il non voto.si va e si consegna scheda bianca


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è quello che mi ha fatto veramente incazzare a queste elezioni. Basarmi su quello che era 'meno peggio' in prospettiva, senza la speranza di aver riposto bene la propria fiducia.
> Tolto quello che non POTEVO scegliere, rimaneva ben poco.


quoto. Tanti anni fa c'era un editoriale di Pintor che titolava "non si ammazzano così nemmeno i cavali" proprio su questo, sul votare il meno peggio come unica scelta che scelta non è; ho pianto leggendolo. Da allora è peggiorato.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti nascondo che 3 mesi fa'idea mia,di amici.moglie e figli era nona ndarci neppure,oppure votare La Destra...ma situazione e'diventata pericolosa,meglio Silvio che Bersani...purtroppo siamo messi cosi'.Oh dipendesse da me tutti e due a casa..ma tant'e...


Per quanto mi riguarda pur sempre di merda si tratta, e non esiste merda migliore di merda. L'idea del votare "il male minore" è una scemenza. Anche perchè, Micione, se tutte le altre volte hai votato Berlusconi comunque alla fine la colpa se sta ancora lì, olgettine e tutto il resto, è pure la tua, e di quelli che votano perchè "devono" come te, a destra come a sinistra.


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora dovrai vedertela con me:
> View attachment 6659


:risata:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti nascondo che 3 mesi fa'idea mia,di amici.moglie e figli era nona ndarci neppure,oppure votare La Destra...ma situazione e'diventata pericolosa,meglio Silvio che Bersani...purtroppo siamo messi cosi'.Oh dipendesse da me tutti e due a casa..ma tant'e...


Allora perchè non avete votato M5S?

Solo per capire, non volgio fare polemica, sia chiaro.

In generale il voto "di protesta" è stato dato al M5S, proprio in segno di rottura...

Ho sentito che il movimento di Giannino (stendendo un velo pietoso sul caso lauree)
è simpatico alla piccola - media imprenditoria ...

Personalmente mi piace anche il movimento di Magdi Allam, o almeno, 
non ne ho letto il programma, però ho sempre apprezzato gli interventi in tv / articoli dello stesso.

Boh


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda pur sempre di merda si tratta, e non esiste merda migliore di merda. L'idea del votare "il male minore" è una scemenza. Anche perchè, Micione, se tutte le altre volte hai votato Berlusconi comunque alla fine la colpa se sta ancora lì, olgettine e tutto il resto, è pure la tua, e di quelli che votano perchè "devono" come te, a destra come a sinistra.


Come non quotarti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io ho fatto il mio dovere, tornata or ora. Con conati di vomito, come sempre alle elezioni. Ma la ributtante destra non avrà mai mai mai il mio voto, piuttosto mi taglio la mano


Quindi, se un movimento di destra avesse delle idee che comunque condividi,
non lo voteresti a prescindere perchè di destra?
O la repulsione (penamente condivisibile) nasce dall'_attuale_ destra?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica scelta che non posso concepire è il non voto.si va e si consegna scheda bianca


Tanto al limite il governo lo fa Napolitano


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti nascondo che 3 mesi fa'idea mia,di amici.moglie e figli era nona ndarci neppure,oppure votare La Destra...ma situazione e'diventata pericolosa,*meglio Silvio che Bersani.*..purtroppo siamo messi cosi'.Oh dipendesse da me tutti e due a casa..ma tant'e...



*EH???????????????????????????????*


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti nascondo che 3 mesi fa'idea mia,di amici.moglie e figli era nona ndarci neppure,oppure votare La Destra...ma situazione e'diventata pericolosa,meglio Silvio che Bersani...purtroppo siamo messi cosi'.Oh dipendesse da me tutti e due a casa..ma tant'e...


Meglio di bersani......chiunque direi


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *EH???????????????????????????????*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica scelta che non posso concepire è il non voto.si va e si consegna scheda bianca



brava, così ti mettono loro una bella x dove gli pare
gli scrutatori sono mandati dai partiti
anni fa ho fatto la scrutatrice, le schede bianche sono pericolose...


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque una delle perle di questa tornata elettorale è la faccia della tipa alla
quale Berlu ha detto di sorridere di più ...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unica scelta che non posso concepire è il non voto.si va e si consegna scheda bianca


Minchia, una reazionaria/progressista. Ma era intuibile.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> brava, così ti mettono loro una bella x dove gli pare
> gli scrutatori sono mandati dai partiti
> anni fa ho fatto la scrutatrice, le schede bianche sono pericolose...


<INIZIO OT>

scrutami, my darling :inlove:

<FINE OT>


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Allora perchè non avete votato M5S?
> 
> Solo per capire, non volgio fare polemica, sia chiaro.
> 
> ...



io ho dato voto di protesta, ma non grillo!
sei contento amore?:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ho dato voto di protesta, ma non grillo!
> sei contento amore?:inlove:


Si amore,
protestiamo assieme :inlove:


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si amore,
> protestiamo assieme :inlove:



giusto!
bruciamo le mutande!

:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> giusto!
> bruciamo le mutande!
> 
> :inlove:


Basta che non bruciamo il contenuto 

:inlove:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda pur sempre di merda si tratta, e non esiste merda migliore di merda. L'idea del votare "il male minore" è una scemenza. Anche perchè, Micione, se tutte le altre volte hai votato Berlusconi comunque alla fine la colpa se sta ancora lì, olgettine e tutto il resto, è pure la tua, e di quelli che votano perchè "devono" come te, a destra come a sinistra.



amico se hai qualcosa da difendere devi votare cosi'...io ho sempre votato MSI..poi Lega..ora Pdl..per forza di cose.non posso pensare che vecchio comunista,attorniato da ex democristiani,catto comunisti etc...possa dirigere il paese,Sai la prima mossa di Gargantua quale sara'???abolire il contante..e fare un favore alle banche,,con 55milioni di bancomat...obbligati a detenere.
Lo sai amico che il direttore della mia banca,mi ha chiesto''perche'hai fatto un'assegno di...,''??? ebada bene regolare fattura..etc....capito come siamo messi?dopo sara'molto peggio...se...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi, se un movimento di destra avesse delle idee che comunque condividi,
> non lo voteresti a prescindere perchè di destra?
> O la repulsione (penamente condivisibile) nasce dall'_attuale_ destra?



le idee di destra non possono essere buone idee, per me. Ma scusa, di che parli? La sinistra e la destra (la prima, poi, è scomparsa da decenni) si chiamano così dalla posizione assunta nell'emiciclo, *in base alle idee*. Poi, che il malcostume abbia voluto che si ammantasse della dicitura "sinistra" anche persone con idee decisamente di destra (vedi ad esempio, ma non è l'unico, d'Alema, con le sue scelte dissennate negli ambiti di sanità, scuola, difesa specie in Kossovo) è un altro discorso dal quale non mi so difendere (non posseggo esplosivi in casa).
In soldoni, per me: le idee e la prassi della destra mi ripugnano, le sinistra non c'è più. Chi si spaccia per tale non lo è. Il PD non è sinistra.


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le idee di destra non possono essere buone idee, per me. Ma scusa, di che parli? La sinistra e la destra (la prima, poi, è scomparsa da decenni) si chiamano così dalla posizione assunta nell'emiciclo, *in base alle idee*. Poi, che il malcostume abbia voluto che si ammantasse della dicitura "sinistra" anche persone con idee decisamente di destra (vedi ad esempio, ma non è l'unico, d'Alema, con le sue scelte dissennate negli ambiti di sanità, scuola, difesa specie in Kossovo) è un altro discorso dal quale non mi so difendere (non posseggo esplosivi in casa).
> In soldoni, per me: le idee e la prassi della destra mi ripugnano, le sinistra non c'è più. Chi si spaccia per tale non lo è. Il PD non è sinistra.


Ho capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico se hai qualcosa da difendere devi votare cosi'...io ho sempre votato MSI..poi Lega..ora Pdl..per forza di cose.non posso pensare che vecchio comunista,attorniato da ex democristiani,catto comunisti etc...possa dirigere il paese,*Sai la prima mossa di Gargantua quale sara'???abolire il contante..e fare un favore alle banche,,con 55milioni di bancomat...obbligati a detenere.
> *Lo sai amico che il direttore della mia banca,mi ha chiesto''perche'hai fatto un'assegno di...,''??? ebada bene regolare fattura..etc....capito come siamo messi?dopo sara'molto peggio...se...


Lo so benissimo, ma l'amico tuo Berlusconi è lo stesso che appoggiava tal Monti il quale ha messo il divieto ai pagamenti in contante sopra i mille euro ed ottomilioni di altre porcate che non scrivo per brevità. Se domani ci fosse Berlusconi la musica non cambierebbe di certo. Ma con chiunque, tranne che con M5S ma lì bisogna parlarne, non solo con lui.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tanto al limite il governo lo fa Napolitano


infatti io voto.ma non sopporto chi non si presenta nemmeno alle urne


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

sono ingenua, non contemplo la scorrettezza.ad ogni modo basta un viva la monarchia





free ha detto:


> brava, così ti mettono loro una bella x dove gli pare
> gli scrutatori sono mandati dai partiti
> anni fa ho fatto la scrutatrice, le schede bianche sono pericolose...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Io attendo il giornale domanimattina per vedere che percentuale ha fatto un certo partitin....
con il cuoricin....eheheheheheehehehe...


----------



## Innominata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si dai, qualcosa cambia.
> Nella mia cerchia di amici e conoscenti grillo ha sfondato, quindi bene o male è indubbio che qualcosa come i grillini qui in italia non si è mai visto. per inciso io non l'ho dato a Grillo
> E comunque anche vendola con le sue idee verdi verdi messe in pratica ( e di cui nessuno parla) prenderà una bordellata di voti ( alla regione ha preso il mio).


Io Nichi Vendola lo voglio sposare (ci hanno fatto anche un film su questo), ma da quando ho visto il suo fidanzato ho capito di non avere chances...

Ho dato un voto tridisgiunto, tre voti diversi per Camera, Senato e Regione. Non avevo né convinzione né motivazione a schierarmi, ho pensato quali potevano essere i voti utili anche in caso di possibili evoluzioni(per esempio: se Vendola si inquieterà quando Bersani chiamerà Monti..., con chi potrà andare?)
Per inciso, nessuno mi ha irritata come Grillo. Tempo fa leggendo il suo blog più di una volta ho inciampato e sono caduta lunga distesa per certe castronerie roboanti indicibili. E' uno che dice "Arrendetevi...non vi facciamo niente, vi facciamo una carezza come si fa ai malati mentali". "Vi mandiamo a fare i lavori socialmente utili, come i malati mentali". Neanche mi va di commentare, invece di vomitare sì...e poi, uno che ha detto l'altro ieri sera di avere "il camion pieno di suppliche" , e che ha fatto un film predittivo in cui interpretava Gesù...
La storia becera e misera del punto G poi non gliela condono proprio, per quel che valeXD.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Io Nichi Vendola lo voglio sposare *(ci hanno fatto anche un film su questo), ma da quando ho visto il suo fidanzato ho capito di non avere chances...
> 
> Ho dato un voto tridisgiunto, tre voti diversi per Camera, Senato e Regione. Non avevo né convinzione né motivazione a schierarmi, ho pensato quali potevano essere i voti utili anche in caso di possibili evoluzioni(per esempio: se Vendola si inquieterà quando Bersani chiamerà Monti...)
> Per inciso, nessuno mi ha irritata come Grillo. Tempo fa leggendo il suo blog più di una volta ho inciampato e sono caduta lunga distesa per certe castronerie roboanti indicibili. E' uno che dice "Arrendetevi...non vi facciamo niente, vi facciamo una carezza come si fa ai malati mentali". "Vi mandiamo a fare i lavori socialmente utili, come i malati mentali". Neanche mi va di commentare, invece di vomitare sì...e poi, uno che ha detto l'altro ieri sera di avere "il camion pieno di suppliche" , e che ha fatto un film predittivo in cui interpretava Gesù...
> *La storia becera e misera del punto G poi non gliela condono proprio, per quel che valeXD*.


Bè, pazzo lo è senza dubbio. Ma comunque. Narrami di sta cosa del punto g, dai.


----------



## devastata (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' nota. L'espulsione della Salsi per essere andata in TV, nota esibizione debole del punto G!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' nota. L'espulsione della Salsi per essere andata in TV, nota esibizione debole del punto G!


Ah, capito.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

No ... non ci vado ... questa volta a votare non ci vado (e sarà la prima volta in 30 anni)... nessuno di "quelli" merita il mio voto ... nessuno di "quelli" mi rappresenta neanche lontanamente.

Per inciso, la grande preoccupazione dei partiti nei riguardi dell'assenteismo elettorale è motivata da un puro e semplice interesse economico : i rimborsi elettorali si calcolano sul numero di votanti effettivo e non sul numero degli aventi diritto. Ergo meno votanti = meno soldi da spartirsi con i rimborsi elettorali.

Non avranno il mio voto e nemmeno il mio "rimborso elettorale".


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Usciti i primi instant poll ... bel casino ... 

... e adesso ??


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico se hai qualcosa da difendere devi votare cosi'...io ho sempre votato MSI..poi Lega..ora Pdl..per forza di cose.non posso pensare che vecchio comunista,attorniato da ex democristiani,catto comunisti etc...possa dirigere il paese,Sai la prima mossa di Gargantua quale sara'???abolire il contante..e fare un favore alle banche,,con 55milioni di bancomat...obbligati a detenere.
> Lo sai amico che il direttore della mia banca,mi ha chiesto''perche'hai fatto un'assegno di...,''??? ebada bene regolare fattura..etc....capito come siamo messi?dopo sara'molto peggio...se...


E poi come faresti a pagare il motel?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Usciti i primi instant poll ... bel casino ...
> 
> ... e adesso ??


Decisamente bel casino.

Anche se è decisamente presto.
A quanto dovrebbe arrivare una coalizione per avere la maggioranza assoluta?


Co sta legge elettorale non si capisce un cazzzzzzzz

intanto mediaset +10% in borsa


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Decisamente bel casino.
> 
> Anche se è decisamente presto.
> A quanto dovrebbe arrivare una coalizione per avere la maggioranza assoluta?
> ...


con questi dati una maggioranza è possibile solo alleandosi al M5S ... e sono ancora possibili 2 maggioranze antitetiche ... Monti non porterebbe Senatori in parlamento e quindi diventerebbe ininfluente ... 

... a settembre si vota nuovamente !!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> con questi dati una maggioranza è possibile solo alleandosi al M5S ... e sono ancora possibili 2 maggioranze antitetiche ... Monti non porterebbe Senatori in parlamento e quindi diventerebbe ininfluente ...
> 
> ... a settembre si vota nuovamente !!



anche prima...sinistra ha vinto al senato...me forse no alla camera..quindi impossible governare....Grillo alleato con Bersani???spero ben di no!!!


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche prima...sinistra ha vinto al senato...me forse no alla camera..quindi impossible governare....Grillo alleato con Bersani???spero ben di no!!!


E' il contrario : centrodestra vince al senato e centrosinistra alla camera ... per ora !!

su una cosa hai ragione : si vota a giugno !!


----------



## Eliade (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovere di cittadino portato a termine con successo.
Ho votato il Movimento 5 stelle, sia per Camera che per Senato?

Perché l'ho votato? In fondo al cuoricino spero che possano cambiare qualcosa, ma se anche non fosse mi accontenterò di sapere che quanti più "grillini" entrano, meno ladri possono entrare.
Si sono mangiati troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi soldi...
Può darsi che anche i "grillini" lo faranno, anche in questo caso meglio loro che altri. 
Posso almeno scegliere da chi farmi derubare?
Vaffanculo Bersani, Monti, Ingroia, Vendola, Casini, Fini e Berlusconi e anche il signore dal Segreto di Stato.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Finalmente si cambia*

Le mutandine che puzzavano.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' il contrario : centrodestra vince al senato e centrosinistra alla camera ... per ora !!
> 
> su una cosa hai ragione : si vota a giugno !!


se finisce cosi'sono contento fini casini monti fuori dal parlamento...Grillo lo rispetto anche se non l'ho votato bravissimo...sinistra incredibile...sono mesi che rompono con il toto ministri..starebbe loro benissimo


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Che casino

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' il contrario : centrodestra vince al senato e centrosinistra alla camera ... per ora !!
> 
> su una cosa hai ragione : si vota a giugno !!


No no altro colpetto di stato


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No no altro colpetto di stato


Veneto Stato perdio....
W il Veneto
fora i grillini dal veneto
basta grillo per la testa

qui si lavora....

Conte Doge....

E figa per tutti....


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veneto Stato perdio....
> W il Veneto
> fora i grillini dal veneto
> basta grillo per la testa
> ...



A sen a posto


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veneto Stato perdio....
> W il Veneto
> fora i grillini dal veneto
> basta grillo per la testa
> ...


amico mio..una cosa pare certa...fini casini monti a casa..che vadano a lavorare,che nn l'hanno mai fatto..
e i primi due.peccato siano di qua'...trasformisti e voltagabbana..ben gli sta..volevano fare i vassalli di bersani..invece..trombati........ahahahahhah....stasera spumante...e poi amico non dico altro per scaramzanzia..ma mi hai capito..vero???nn scirverlo.....aspettiamo..


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio..una cosa pare certa...fini casini monti a casa..che vadano a lavorare,che nn l'hanno mai fatto..
> e i primi due.peccato siano di qua'...trasformisti e voltagabbana..ben gli sta..volevano fare i vassalli di bersani..invece..trombati........ahahahahhah....stasera spumante...e poi amico non dico altro per scaramzanzia..ma mi hai capito..vero???nn scirverlo.....aspettiamo..


Vicenza mio caro
La destra vince con la lega piaccia o meno...12,5

Ma il mio partito sta stravincendo contro quello delle donne...
Incredibile risultato 773 voti...siamo allo 0,6 %

Un successo incredibile amico mio, perchè avevo pronosticato 1 voto...il mio...e vince 773 e non è ancora la mezzanotte....

le donne hanno fatto 327


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio..una cosa pare certa...fini casini monti a casa..che vadano a lavorare,che nn l'hanno mai fatto..
> e i primi due.peccato siano di qua'...trasformisti e voltagabbana..ben gli sta..volevano fare i vassalli di bersani..invece..trombati........ahahahahhah....stasera spumante...e poi amico non dico altro per scaramzanzia..ma mi hai capito..vero???nn scirverlo.....aspettiamo..


Questo il mio paese nel 2008...

LEGA NORD	2.959	41,49	-
IL POPOLO DELLA LIBERTA'	2.162	30,31	-
TOTALE SILVIO BERLUSCONI	5.121	71,8	-

Cattivissimi amico mio...
Fora i comunisti magnapreti 
dal mio paese

fora gli statali 
mangiapane a tradimento

fora le suore e le maestre

fuori tutti
i buoi...


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

che disastro l'italia.
Che disastro.

Unica nota positiva i grillini.

per il resto...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo il mio paese nel 2008...
> 
> LEGA NORD    2.959    41,49    -
> IL POPOLO DELLA LIBERTA'    2.162    30,31    -
> ...


caro mio magari fosse ,lo stesso qua'..i rossi prendono sempre il 65%...sono come un branco  di pecore..il cane che vanno dietro al pastore bersani..Silvio comunque e'immneso..ma ci pensi cosa ha fatto in due mesi??...io sono uno di quelli che  ha convinto...non sarei mai andato a votare Alfano ieri.


----------



## geko (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che disastro l'italia.
> Che disastro.
> 
> *Unica nota positiva i grillini.
> ...



Incredibile. Più Berlusconi prende per il culo gli italiani, più questi lo votano, direttamente o indirettamente, alcuni credendo pure di aver fatto una scelta coraggiosa e fuori dal coro.

Partito Democratico: perdenti since 1892. 
Poi da vent'anni a questa parte sembra quasi che si impegnino a perdere per strada decine di punti di vantaggio..

Se ci consegnano un parlamento senza maggioranza la colpa è solo dei partiti che non hanno voluto cambiare questa INDEGNA legge elettorale.

Quand'è così, non serve aspettare l'esito finale dell'ennesima pagliacciata, perde l'Italia: è inutile, non siamo pronti per la democrazia e il suffragio universale. Non li capiamo e soprattutto non ce li meritiamo.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che disastro l'italia.Che disastro.Unica nota positiva i grillini.per il resto...


ma cosa vomita calce???


Era comunque immaginabile 
vista l'affluenza dei pensionati alle poste 
che già chiedevano il rimborso imu...


Vabbè ci saranno altri Duomi volanti ...


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si no non parlavo a giro strettamente personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah,tu sei uno di quelli che sono andati al discount a comprare un flacone di smacchiatore?
Bravo!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Incredibile. Più Berlusconi prende per il culo gli italiani, più questi lo votano, direttamente o indirettamente, alcuni credendo pure di aver fatto una scelta coraggiosa e fuori dal coro.
> 
> Partito Democratico: perdenti since 1892.
> Poi da vent'anni a questa parte sembra quasi che si impegnino a perdere per strada decine di punti di vantaggio..
> ...


Geko io rispetto tutti,il sindaco rosso del mio paese e'un'ottimo amico...ma nn devi scrivere le tue opinioni in questo modo..io non mi permetto di scrivere che sei idiota se voti Vendola..rispetto la tua opinione..ok???

Concordo nel finale...anche se ritorno alle urne,se si avverasse sarebbe successo..perche'se PD stavolta non ha vinto..mica aumenta i consensi al prossima...ma da persona onesta..ti dico e'vero..all'estero figuraccia.
E l'ho appena ribadito a due amici...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Incredibile. Più Berlusconi prende per il culo gli italiani, più questi lo votano, direttamente o indirettamente, alcuni credendo pure di aver fatto una scelta coraggiosa e fuori dal coro.
> 
> Partito Democratico: perdenti since 1892.
> Poi da vent'anni a questa parte sembra quasi che si impegnino a perdere per strada decine di punti di vantaggio..
> ...


Quoto oltremodo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Incredibile. Più Berlusconi prende per il culo gli italiani, più questi lo votano, direttamente o indirettamente, alcuni credendo pure di aver fatto una scelta coraggiosa e fuori dal coro.
> 
> Partito Democratico: perdenti since 1892.
> Poi da vent'anni a questa parte sembra quasi che si impegnino a perdere per strada decine di punti di vantaggio..
> ...


Mi spiace
Il berlusca
come sempre

ha sfruttato opportunità
messe in campo

proprio dagli avversari no?

Volevano segarlo?
Bisognava assestare il colpo finale
l'anno scorso....

Piantarla dura con elezioni anticipate
invece ci si perde sempre in chiacchere no?

E Bersani
paga 
un'opposizione fatta
solo su un punto: l'antiberlusconismo.

CHi è causa del suo mal
pianga sè stesso...

Grillo assomiglia molto a Benito
Perchè Benito iniziò come lui la sua carriera...no?
Sfruttando proprio il malcontento...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.


risolve qualcosa? :risata:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Su Casini ho i brividi pure io e anche conati di vomito, mai comunque come quelli che mi provocano quelli che hai votato tu, e sicuramente anche la mia genitrice.
> 
> Con simpatia eh?
> E ribadisco. Se mi date della *comunista* vi mostrizzo


!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Febbraio 2013)

http://elezioni.interno.it/senato/scrutini/20130224/S000000000.htm

torna la sinistra (salvo che torna berlusca) e in ogni caso la frittata è fatta. la sinistra farà quel che ha sempre fatto (e quindi si va da male in peggio, però chisennefrega) e berlusca toglie la imu ma poi farà come ha sempre fatto e chisennefrega.

unica curiosità: chi si coalizza con grillo? :rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *all'estero figuraccia.*
> E l'ho appena ribadito a due amici...


Infatti solo noi possiamo spendere 390 milioni per non concludere un cazzo. 



contepinceton ha detto:


> a Benito
> Perchè Benito iniziò come lui la sua carriera...no?
> Sfruttando proprio il malcontento...


Infatti Grillo è solo l'ennesimo sintomo del sistema che non funziona. 
Il successo di m5s la dice lunga sulla disonestà e l'incapacità della classe politica italiana... Solo questo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti solo noi possiamo spendere 390 milioni per non concludere un cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora vedremo di che pasta è fatto. io penso che chiunque si siederà su quelle poltrone farà come tutti. grillo compreso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho sempre francamente trovato un po' sciocco criticare un popolo perchè fatto di pecoroni, di creduloni e di bastian contrari...

Prima di tutto perchè non stimandoli molto, anche se votassero come mi piacerebbe che facessero, non lo farebbero certo con la giusta motivazione, la mia motivazione, ma solo perchè è una scelta ormai divenuta trendy, e quindi sarebbero solo dei pecoroni.
Secondariamente perchè, non avendo io molto a cuore i loro interessi, ma piuttosto i miei, cioè quelli che ritengo importanti, se fossero davvero stati convinti da qualcuno di fare il proprio bene, votando quello che voto io, nient'altro sarebbero che dei creduloni.
In terzo luogo, perchè se sono contro alle stesse cose cui sono contrario io, cioè le cose che favorirebbero ingiustamente altri e non me, se questi altri poi fossero loro, lo farebbero insensatamente, e solo in nome di una protesta sterile, solo per il gusto di essere bastian contrari.

Nonostante questo, io apprezzo profondamente un popolo che si alza dalla poltrona, o rinuncia ad andar in gita, per mettersi in coda al seggio e contribuire a scegliere chi lo rappresenterà nelle scelte importanti, anche se pensassi che molti lo fanno solo perchè sono dei bastian contrari, dei creduloni o dei pecoroni.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Quand'è così, non serve aspettare l'esito finale dell'ennesima pagliacciata, perde l'Italia: è inutile, non siamo pronti per la democrazia e il suffragio universale. Non li capiamo e soprattutto non ce li meritiamo.



Questo è un film di almeno 30 anni fa.

Quanto è attuale Pasquino quando parla del popolo ? 

[video=youtube;ezSt3_LQuBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezSt3_LQuBc[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,tu sei uno di quelli che sono andati al discount a comprare un flacone di smacchiatore?
> Bravo!


Ma anche no


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Continuano a ripetere ...

L'esperienza di qua, l'esperienza di là ...

Il M5S manca di esperienza quindi non sa governare...

Mi chiedo:
esperienza in cosa?

Sinceramente... non capisco.


----------



## Innominata (25 Febbraio 2013)

ma state ascoltando Grillo su Sky? oddio...parla con una strana vocetta melliflua e untuosa, benedicente e sgradevolmente scivolosa, un inusitato impasto di melassa e vaporino sulfureo...pare quasi un prete buono sul pulpito, di quelli che fanno venire i brividi...dice che a casa gli stanno portando camomille calde e l hanno messo s letto con i calzerotti e sotto un plaid, i giornalisti tutti ilari e contenti e carezzevoli, e' proprio vero che in politica dopo Berlusconi non sappiamo emanciparci dallo spettacolino...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ora vedremo di che pasta è fatto. io penso che chiunque si siederà su quelle poltrone farà come tutti. grillo compreso.


Grillo 
farà la fine
del grillo parlante 
con pinocchio

perchè il parlamento
è pieno di pinocchi
lucignoli
gatti e la volpe:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Assurdo... davvero assurdo.

Maggioranza csx alla camera,
cdx al Senato.


----------



## devastata (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' il Made in Italy!


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma anche no


Avevo allora frainteso il tuo politico post attribuendogli quello che mi pareva un alone sinistro...


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vaffanculo Bersani, Monti, Ingroia, Vendola, Casini, Fini e Berlusconi e anche il signore dal Segreto di Stato.


Finalmente una cosa ragionevole ed assolutamente condivisibile....


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Avevo allora frainteso il tuo politico post attribuendogli quello che mi pareva un alone sinistro...


Tranquillo!

Sta parlando Monti,
sembra abbia perso 10 anni di vita


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tranquillo!
> 
> Sta parlando Monti,
> sembra abbia perso 10 anni di vita



Ma era convinto di vincere?
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Uno scoiattolo
che crede di essere una faina....
ma dei...


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma era convinto di vincere?
> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> Uno scoiattolo
> ...


Vincere no,
ma sono abbastanza convinto che pensasse di finire ad essere l'ago della bilancia al senato perlomeno.

Adesso sta criticando il porcellum.
Bisogna riconoscergli che è vergognosa, 
come detto da più parti.

Peccato che da più parti non abbiano fatto un pio.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tranquillo!
> 
> Sta parlando Monti,
> sembra abbia perso 10 anni di vita


Monti,uno che si e' fatto anni ed anni di parlamento europeo,che e' stato fatto senatore a vita a 25.000 euro al mese un giorno prima di sobbarcare un porcaio di tasse agli italiani,che pensera' di essere un fenomeno come ne nasce uno ogni 1000 anni,che in campagna elettorale si e' dimostrato rozzo e di moti extraurbani,che quando va dalla merkel scondinzola.
Chissa' chi si crede d'essere,uno che si e' scelto quella squadra di ministri.
Che andasse a quel paese.
Lui e chi lo sostiene.


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Monti,uno che si e' fatto anni ed anni di parlamento europeo,che e' stato fatto senatore a vita a 25.000 euro al mese un giorno prima di sobbarcare un porcaio di tasse agli italiani,che pensera' di essere un fenomeno come ne nasce uno ogni 1000 anni,che in campagna elettorale si e' dimostrato rozzo e di moti extraurbani,che quando va dalla merkel scondinzola.
> Chissa' chi si crede d'essere,uno che si e' scelto quella squadra di ministri.
> Che andasse a quel paese.
> Lui e chi lo sostiene.


chi sostieni tu?
tanto per sapere...


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti solo noi possiamo spendere 390 milioni per non concludere un cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esatto.


sono politicamente affrantissima.
In questi giorni mi si era leggermente svegliato l'ormone ma dopo questa...


Morte.:unhappy:


vado a scrivere qualche puttanata sul blog, che è meglio


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> ma state ascoltando Grillo su Sky? oddio...parla con una strana vocetta melliflua e untuosa, benedicente e sgradevolmente scivolosa, un inusitato impasto di melassa e vaporino sulfureo...pare quasi un prete buono sul pulpito, di quelli che fanno venire i brividi...dice che a casa gli stanno portando camomille calde e l hanno messo s letto con i calzerotti e sotto un plaid, i giornalisti tutti ilari e contenti e carezzevoli, e' proprio vero che in politica dopo Berlusconi non sappiamo emanciparci dallo spettacolino...



quoto.

sparatemi in culo (cit)

e prendete bene la mira perchè è rachitico come il resto


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> 
> 
> sono politicamente affrantissima.
> ...


anche io, mi associo.
stasera mi sento in lutto.

sono morto, come italiano, come libero cittadino.

(in verità odio far parte di un popolo di avezzi e perduranti... *mafiosi*.)


----------



## geko (26 Febbraio 2013)

_Ahi serva Italia, di dolore ostello,
nave senza nocchiere in gran tempesta,
non donna di province, ma bordello!_


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> _Ahi serva Italia, di dolore ostello,
> nave senza nocchiere in gran tempesta,
> non donna di province, ma bordello!_


Stringiamoci al conte
siam pronti alla morte
stringiamoci al conte
L'Italia si ciulò!


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> _Ahi serva Italia, di dolore ostello,
> nave senza nocchiere in gran tempesta,
> non donna di province, ma bordello!_


gran puttana...

L'ITALIA!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

con questa assurda legge elettorale, che nessuno ha voluto cambiare, siamo andati a votare per non avere un governo stabile
ha vinto la democrazia, di che ci si lamenta??


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> chi sostieni tu?
> tanto per sapere...



KKK, corrente ariano-veneta
credo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Direi che Grillo si è preparato da solo la frusta per il suo derrier, per il resto con la legge elettorale vigente era prevedibilissima una tornata elettorale con questo "gran finale" da paese allo sbando, detto questi il popolo e' sovrano ed ha votato (75% non è poco rispetto alla maggior parte dei votanti negli altri paesi) ora tocca a gran furgoni dei politici vedere di cavarsela...


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...


.... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz 


Chissà se ci fosse stato Renzi al posto di Bersani come sarebbe andata.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...
> 
> 
> .... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz
> ...



Per il PD indubbiamente meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ho un grillo per la testa.
Hanno dei grilli in parlamento, son sicuro che il grillo frinendo avrà raggiunto il suo scopo, cioè far rubare meno a quei ladroni che ci governano, e sicuramente lasciando il verso ne cassetto darà voce a quello che i suoi elettori hanno votato. 

Sperando vivamente che il grillo come tutti indistintamente, non diventi un ladrone lui stesso. 

Però che bella l'Italia!! abbiamo un parlamento dove legalizziamo il ladrocinio statale.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...
> 
> 
> .... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz
> ...



non è cambiato un cazzz, ma democraticamente, però! vuoi mettere??

anche noi ci amiamo esattamente come prima!:inlove:


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> KKK, corrente ariano-veneta
> credo


Solamente le naziste danno dei nazisti agli altri.
Ma comprendo che il dolore di non avere piu' la Binetti in parlamento sia grande.




Spider ha detto:


> chi sostieni tu?
> tanto per sapere...


So che ti deludero' alla morte,ma ti daro qualche indizio......non ho mai votato per gente il cui cognome inizia per BER....ne' lo faro' in futuro.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Solamente le naziste danno dei nazisti agli altri.
> Ma comprendo che il dolore di non avere piu' la Binetti in parlamento sia grande.
> 
> 
> ...



madonna che pesante!
scherzavo, ovvio, e fattela una risata ogni tanto
ma chi ha approvato?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...
> 
> 
> .... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz
> ...


Berlusconi non sarebbe risceso in campo il PD non avrebbe perso forse il 5% dei voti regalati a Grillo


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...
> 
> Adesso il Divo Silvio se ne inventera' una delle sue per salvare la capra ed i cavolini di Bruxelles (e non mi riferisco certo ,con capra,ad eminenti esponenti di questo forum)....
> .... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz
> ...


Avrebbe voluto dire che la sinistra vuol combinare qualcosa dopo quasi 200 anni.
E chi ci credeva?


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è cambiato un cazzz, ma democraticamente, però! vuoi mettere??
> 
> anche noi ci amiamo esattamente come prima!:inlove:


Amore ogni giorno di più :inlove:

:::corriamo sulla spiaggia al tramonto di bianco vestiti:::


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che pesante!
> scherzavo, ovvio, e fattela una risata ogni tanto


Ma in verita' io sono ironico,e' anche vero che l'ironia e' nelle orecchie di chi ascolta e negli occhi di chi legge.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Amore ogni giorno di più :inlove:
> 
> :::corriamo sulla spiaggia al tramonto di bianco vestiti:::



sì corriamo!:inlove:
ma perchè, ci insegue qualcuno?
di già?


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì corriamo!:inlove:
> ma perchè, ci insegue qualcuno?
> di già?


Ma no però fa tanto film d'amMmore



:inlove:






poi più avanti ci sono le sdraio


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì corriamo!:inlove:
> ma perchè, ci insegue qualcuno?
> di già?



E soprattutto perché di bianco vestiti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Berlusconi non sarebbe risceso in campo il PD non avrebbe perso forse il 5% dei voti regalati a Grillo


Mah...

Io credo che chi ha votato M5S lo abbia fatto ben consapevole di quello che ha votato,
che poi non sta scritto da nessuna parte che io debba votare sempre e comunque lo stesso
partito / coalizione / minestrone / puttanaio

Stesso discorso per B. o Monti....  anche se mi fà sorridere che un anno e mezzo fa,
quando crollò il governo B. la gente manifestasse in piazza, manco fosse caduto un regime.

Ed invece ha ancora il 30% dei consensi.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E soprattutto perché di bianco vestiti?


Perchè ....


help


----------



## Eliade (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Berlusconi non sarebbe risceso in campo il PD non avrebbe perso forse il 5% dei voti regalati a Grillo


Forse hai ragione. Se a posto di Gargamella avesse vinto Renzi, e avesse davvero portato delle innovazioni (del tipo Bindi a casa), sarei stata molto più indecisa su chi votare, *forse*.
Allo stato delle cose, non me la sono proprio sentita di votare diversamente da come ho fatto.

A quanto si dice, c'è il rischio di riandare presto alle urne di nuovo.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Perchè ....
> 
> 
> help



perchè i vestiti bianchi si sporcano subito e ci tocca toglierli!:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè i vestiti bianchi si sporcano subito e ci tocca toglierli!:inlove:


Grazie mylove

stavo per dire "sennò restano le macchie"

ma mi sembrava equivoco

:inlove:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma in verita' io sono ironico,e' anche vero che l'ironia e' nelle orecchie di chi ascolta e negli occhi di chi legge.



ecco questo ogni tanto lo leggo, e penso che se c'è bisogno di metterci la didascalia, non mi pare poi così ironico
forse in una realtà fatta solo di parole non è una bella idea snobbare le faccine



...dimenticavo:


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mah...
> ....  anche se mi fà sorridere che un anno e mezzo fa,
> quando crollò il governo B. la gente manifestasse in piazza, manco fosse caduto un regime.


Vedi,c'e' gente che estroflette il senso del ridicolo delle proprie azioni eiaculandole sul prossimo,che deve attraverso una cornea ipodiottresca riflessa in uno specchio farlocco da fiera di paese,quelli che fanno sembrare figone i panzoni sudati ed intelligenti le lascive esodate.
Perche' certi cerebri non ci arrivano mai;nel '45 pensavano di aver vinto la guerra....


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco questo ogni tanto lo leggo, e penso che se c'è bisogno di metterci la didascalia, non mi pare poi così ironico
> forse in una realtà fatta solo di parole non è una bella idea snobbare le faccine
> 
> 
> ...


In realta' eri troppo impegnata a cucirti la svastica sulle spalline.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' eri troppo impegnata a cucirti la svastica sulle spalline.



impossibile!

la mia pelliccia non ha spalline
purtroppo


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> impossibile!
> 
> la mia pelliccia non ha spalline
> purtroppo


Nessuna bestia dovrebbe essere scuoiata per scaldarne un'altra.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessuna bestia dovrebbe essere scuoiata per scaldarne un'altra.



eh?
hai mai visto una pantera rosa con due pellicce??
ho una pellacci...ehm, pelliccia sola!


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?
> hai mai visto una pantera rosa con due pellicce??
> ho una pellacci...ehm, pelliccia sola!


Allora i casi sono due;o hai abilmente mascherato il tuo reale sesso,oppure sei molto anni '70.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Berlusconi sta già aprendo al governo di unità nazionale ...
> 
> 
> .... praticamente non è cambiato un cazzz
> ...


personalmente ho sempre trovato la sinistra vecchia, litigiosa, senza unità e pavida, oltre ad essere ferma agli anni 70 e ingessata in vecchie strutture politiche che per forza di cose devono cambiare perchè il mondo cambia e loro non se ne accorgono.
Ho votato Renzi alle primarie, perchè ero davvero convinta che con lui a capo del pd le cose avrebbero potuto smuoversi.
Quando ha "vinto" bersani mi è partito l'embolo. Ero con Mattia (sinistra sempre!!!) insieme ad altri cadaveri della sinistra, tutti contenti della vittoria della mummia.
Io nera che "urlavo" 
-Vi siete scavati la fossa. Ma cosa pensate? Perderete anche questa volta. Siete fermi agli anni 70. Non andate avanti, I voti dei giovani non li state beccando. Che cazzo siete contenti che ha vinto Bersani? sarà una disfatta-

Stupido anche bersani a non avere "usato" in campagna elettorale di più Renzi.

Detto questo ora basta. Sono talmente...come dire..schifata dal voto a lolito che davvero non ho più parole.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> personalmente ho sempre trovato la sinistra vecchia, litigiosa, senza unità e pavida, oltre ad essere ferma agli anni 70 e ingessata in vecchie strutture politiche che per forza di cose devono cambiare perchè il mondo cambia e loro non se ne accorgono.
> Ho votato Renzi alle primarie, perchè ero davvero convinta che con lui a capo del pd le cose avrebbero potuto smuoversi.
> Quando ha "vinto" bersani mi è partito l'embolo. Ero con *Mattia (sinistra sempre!!!)* insieme ad altri cadaveri della sinistra, tutti contenti della vittoria della mummia.
> Io nera che "urlavo"
> ...


Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per il PD indubbiamente meglio.



ma molto meglio.
Ma il problema è che anche gli elettori ormai sono vecchi.
renzi "sembra" di destra e quindi non va bene.

Dimmi te che percorsi sinaptici hanno sti qui della sinistra.
qualcuno li avverte che siamo nella globalizzazione e la falce e martello ormai è mummificata?
qualcuno gli spiega che DEVONO evolversi?

La storia non gli insegna davvero un cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.



però è migliorato.

anche se aveva votato bersani alle primarie:unhappy:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma molto meglio.
> Ma il problema è che anche gli elettori ormai sono vecchi.
> renzi "sembra" di destra e quindi non va bene.
> 
> ...



 
sacrilegio!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma molto meglio.
> *Ma il problema è che anche gli elettori ormai sono vecchi.
> *renzi "sembra" di destra e quindi non va bene.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che con Bersani al posto di Renzi il PD s'è mangiato tutto il - notevole - distacco dal centro destra. Non sono vecchi gli elettori del PD, sono tarati, è diverso.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stupido anche bersani a non avere "usato" in campagna elettorale di più Renzi.


Hai colto l'essenza della questione.
Ma usare di piu' Renzi in campagna elettorale avrebbe significato farsi da parte e mettere a gareggiare Renzi.
Invece cosi' facendo,Renzi ha fatto un po' da servetto scodinzolante a Gargamella,che aveva duramente avversato nelle primarie.
Col zoppio effetto (da zappata sulle balle,in questo la sinistra e' veramente impareggiabile...) non solo di non guadagnare voti perche' comandava Gargamella,ma pure di schifare quelli che volevano Renzi.
C'era un solo modo di far rimontare Silvio.
Essere peggio di lui.
E loro ci riescono benissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Hai colto l'essenza della questione.
> Ma usare di piu' Renzi in campagna elettorale avrebbe significato farsi da parte e mettere a gareggiare Renzi.
> Invece cosi' facendo,Renzi ha fatto un po' da servetto scodinzolante a Gargamella,che aveva duramente avversato nelle primarie.
> Col zoppio effetto (da zappata sulle balle,in questo la sinistra e' veramente impareggiabile...) non solo di non guadagnare voti perche' comandava Gargamella,ma pure di schifare quelli che volevano Renzi.
> ...


Ma Renzi l'hanno "bruciato" loro, la vecchia nomenklatura del partito che non vuol mollare. Che devi usare cosa? Verso la fine della campagna elettorale, quando si sono resi conto che buttava maluccio, gli hanno fatto fare qualche comizio con Bersani, ma chiusa lì. Pensa tu che geni.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> personalmente ho sempre trovato la sinistra vecchia, litigiosa, senza unità e pavida, oltre ad essere ferma agli anni 70 e ingessata in vecchie strutture politiche che per forza di cose devono cambiare perchè il mondo cambia e loro non se ne accorgono.
> Ho votato Renzi alle primarie, perchè ero davvero convinta che con lui a capo del pd le cose avrebbero potuto smuoversi.
> Quando ha "vinto" bersani mi è partito l'embolo. Ero con Mattia (sinistra sempre!!!) insieme ad altri cadaveri della sinistra, tutti contenti della vittoria della mummia.
> Io nera che "urlavo"
> ...


Cara Tebe,intanto ti ho approvata...
ascolta il vecchio saggio del forum...ti faccio un paragone calcistico..Il Barcellona era venuto a Milano con un solo dubbio...con quanti gol di scarto vincere..ed e'ritornato a casa con due gol in saccoccia.e zero punti.
PD idem...sai che a  BO l'argomento che loro dibattevano ,da mesi qual'era???Se fosse meglio lasciare Errani dove era,da 25anni governatore della regione..oppure farlo ministro
E poi fidati...so per certo che anche la storia dello smacchiare il giaguaro ha dato fastidio...facendo diventare simpatico Silvio.
Che a 75anni li ha surclassati.....Tebina scusami ma  vedere i visi basiti  e sconvolti in tv,dei compagni...e'stato bellissimo..meglio di 50 scopate...


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma molto meglio.
> Ma il problema è che anche gli elettori ormai sono vecchi.
> renzi "sembra" di destra e quindi non va bene.
> 
> ...


Vallo a dire a certi vecchi rincoglioniti,che in un paese in provincia di Reggio Emilia,nel genetliaco di Stalin,tutti gli anni gli portano le rose rosse in piazza,davanti al monumento...o a quelli di un altro paese sotto Bologna,in cui per decenni dopo la fine della guerra,i piu' incalliti dementi della sezione montavano la guardia tutta la notte al monumento ai caduti,fra il 24 ed il 25 aprile.
Avevano paura che glielo rubassero...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,intanto ti ho approvata...
> ascolta il vecchio saggio del forum...ti faccio un paragone calcistico..Il Barcellona era venuto a Milano con un solo dubbio...con quanti gol di scarto vincere..ed e'ritornato a casa con due gol in saccoccia.e zero punti.
> PD idem...sai che a BO l'argomento che loro dibattevano ,da mesi qual'era???Se fosse meglio lasciare Errani dove era,da 25anni governatore della regione..oppure farlo ministro
> E poi fidati...so per certo che anche la storia dello smacchiare il giaguaro ha dato fastidio...facendo diventare simpatico Silvio.
> Che a 75anni li ha surclassati.....Tebina scusami ma *vedere i visi basiti e sconvolti in tv,dei compagni...e'stato bellissimo..meglio di 50 scopate...*


Bè Micione, io TVB e tutto, però no. Non so come scopi tu, comunque NO.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Renzi l'hanno "bruciato" loro, la vecchia nomenklatura del partito che non vuol mollare. Che devi usare cosa? Verso la fine della campagna elettorale, quando si sono resi conto che buttava maluccio, gli hanno fatto fare qualche comizio con Bersani, ma chiusa lì. Pensa tu che geni.


Per perdere queste elezioni bisognava davvero impegnarsi a fondo,a sinistra.
Ce l'hanno fatta.
Ah,no,di poco ma hanno vinto...  :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Stemy

La to region
In mano alle destre....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In do fuggi ora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Com'è la storia che ci facevi cagare sangue eh?:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bere::bere::bere::cincin2::cincin2::cincin2::corna::corna::corna::corna::culo::culo::culo::culo::culo::culo::culo:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vallo a dire a certi vecchi rincoglioniti,che in un paese in provincia di Reggio Emilia,nel genetliaco di Stalin,tutti gli anni gli portano le rose rosse in piazza,davanti al monumento...o a quelli di un altro paese sotto Bologna,in cui per decenni dopo la fine della guerra,i piu' incalliti dementi della sezione montavano la guardia tutta la notte al monumento ai caduti,fra il 24 ed il 25 aprile.
> Avevano paura che glielo rubassero...


...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per perdere queste elezioni bisognava davvero impegnarsi a fondo,a sinistra.
> Ce l'hanno fatta.
> Ah,no,di poco ma hanno vinto... :rotfl:



Ma adesso che probabilmente gli toccherà pure fare il governissimo con Berlusconi. Cioè: CON BERLUSCONI, eh. Che figura di merda totale.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che a 75anni li ha surclassati.....Tebina scusami ma  vedere i visi basiti  e sconvolti in tv,dei compagni...e'stato bellissimo..meglio di 50 scopate...


Diciamo che strappa sempre un sorriso vedere gli sguardi allucinati di certi poverini...


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma adesso che probabilmente gli toccherà pure fare il governissimo con Berlusconi. Cioè: CON BERLUSCONI, eh. Che figura di merda totale.


A volte la storia e' terribilmente ironica....  :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

Al mio paese il PDL 49 %.

Il mio partito solo dieci voti che disfatta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :rotfl::rotfl:



DONNE PER L'ITALIA	10	0,14	

Renzi?
AH eccolo speta....

[video=youtube;ffJ2u3CA2Ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffJ2u3CA2Ak[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Diciamo che strappa sempre un sorriso vedere gli sguardi allucinati di certi poverini...



:up::up::up:ma dai loro sono cosi'..ricordi???anni fa'nel Mugello il Partito disse di non votare il candidato locale..ma Di Pietro che cosi'poteva andare a Roma...e da bravi pecoroni ubbidirono.E adesso il Soviet Supremo deve per forza  fare governo con Silvio....ma fidati per il Bene Supremo del Partito manderanno giu'pure questo...


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:ma dai loro sono cosi'..ricordi???anni fa'nel Mugello il Partito disse di non votare il candidato locale..ma Di Pietro che cosi'poteva andare a Roma...e da bravi pecoroni ubbidirono.E adesso il Soviet Supremo deve per forza  fare governo con Silvio....ma fidati per il Bene Supremo del Partito manderanno giu'pure questo...


Per il bene della causa manderebbero giu' certi rospi inimmaginabili.
Non e' un caso se anni ed anni fa li prendevano per i fondelli con quei fumetti che finivano invariabilmente con "contrordine compagni!",i cui loro facevano sempre cose assurde e ridicole perche' avevano frainteso un ordine giunto dalla direzione del partito.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:ma dai loro sono cosi'..ricordi???anni fa'nel Mugello il Partito disse di non votare il candidato locale..ma Di Pietro che cosi'poteva andare a Roma...e da bravi pecoroni ubbidirono.*E adesso il Soviet Supremo deve per forza fare governo con Silvio....*ma fidati per il Bene Supremo del Partito manderanno giu'pure questo...


Si, ma lo capisci che smerdata? Questi contro Berlusconi ci hanno fatto vent'anni. Vent'anni di antibelusconismo, di odio, di campagne elettorali che erano solo contro di Belusconi, di "con tutti ma MAI con BERLUSCONI". E adesso? Eh? Ma che cazzo, io vorrei vedere l'elettore medio del PD, adesso. Anzi, il militante. Ma porca puttana (scusa Lunapiena).


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma lo capisci che smerdata? Questi contro Berlusconi ci hanno fatto vent'anni. Vent'anni di antibelusconismo, di odio, di campagne elettorali che erano solo contro di Belusconi, di "con tutti ma MAI con BERLUSCONI".


A parole,davanti alle telecamere......spente quelle tutti al bar a fare affari assieme.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:ma dai loro sono cosi'..ricordi???anni fa'nel Mugello il Partito disse di non votare il candidato locale..ma Di Pietro che cosi'poteva andare a Roma...e da bravi pecoroni ubbidirono.E adesso il Soviet Supremo deve per forza  fare governo con Silvio....ma fidati per il Bene Supremo del Partito manderanno giu'pure questo...


Obbedienza cieca,totale,assoluta...  :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è che con Bersani al posto di Renzi il PD s'è mangiato tutto il - notevole - distacco dal centro destra. Non sono vecchi gli elettori del PD, sono tarati, è diverso.



hai ragione.
Sono proprio tarati


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Se a posto di Gargamella avesse vinto Renzi, e avesse davvero portato delle innovazioni (del tipo Bindi a casa), sarei stata molto più indecisa su chi votare, *forse*.
> Allo stato delle cose, non me la sono proprio sentita di votare diversamente da come ho fatto.
> 
> A quanto si dice, c'è il rischio di riandare presto alle urne di nuovo.


Senti da un mio sondaggio personale tra colleghi, amici and co chi votava a sinistra  in una percentuale considerevole questa volta ha votato Grillo , chi di solito vota a destra ha preferito tornare a votare il BERlusca  ( anche turandosi il naso come il sommo Montanelli a suo tempo) per evitare di far vincere BERsani. Peraltro ho una mia convinzione personale ( opinabilissima ) che chi vota a sinistra ha meno senso di appartenenza e fedeltà alla fede politica di base rispetto agli elettori di destra, la destra in caso di bisogna si compatta meglio, usano fazzoletti più efficaci per turarsi il naso. Non sto dando un giudizio ma esprimo la mia opinione su come ragiona  l'elettorato italico appena entra nell'urna, non prima o dopo ma proprio in quel momento ... Topico:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A parole,davanti alle telecamere......spente quelle tutti al bar a fare affari assieme.


Ma nel retrobottega ci sta. Farci un governo assieme, capisci che è un altro paio di maniche? Specie agli occhi di quelli che, merda, CI CREDONO. Piglia Stermy, che ha nominato il Conte, io penso che a quest'ora si sarà buttato da un cavalcavia col camion.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti da un mio sondaggio personale tra colleghi, amici and co chi votava a sinistra  in una percentuale considerevole questa volta ha votato Grillo , chi di solito vota a destra ha preferito tornare a votare il BERlusca  ( anche turandosi il naso come il sommo Montanelli a suo tempo) per evitare di far vincere BERsani. Peraltro ho una mia convinzione personale ( opinabilissima ) che* chi vota a sinistra ha meno senso di appartenenza e fedeltà alla fede politica di base rispetto agli elettori di destra, la destra in caso di bisogna si compatta meglio, usano fazzoletti più efficaci per turarsi il naso.* Non sto dando un giudizio ma esprimo la mia opinione su come ragiona  l'elettorato italico appena entra nell'urna, non prima o dopo ma proprio in quel momento ... Topico:smile:


Penso di aver letto raramente dabenaggini peggiori di questa.
Stando in un posto in cui dal 1948 non fanno altro che votare a sinistra.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti da un mio sondaggio personale tra colleghi, amici and co chi votava a sinistra in una percentuale considerevole questa volta ha votato Grillo , chi di solito vota a destra ha preferito tornare a votare il BERlusca ( anche turandosi il naso come il sommo Montanelli a suo tempo) per evitare di far vincere BERsani. Peraltro ho una mia convinzione personale ( opinabilissima ) che* chi vota a sinistra ha meno senso di appartenenza e fedeltà alla fede politica di base rispetto agli elettori di destra*, la destra in caso di bisogna si compatta meglio, usano fazzoletti più efficaci per turarsi il naso. Non sto dando un giudizio ma esprimo la mia opinione su come ragiona l'elettorato italico appena entra nell'urna, non prima o dopo ma proprio in quel momento ... Topico:smile:


Forse forse è tipo il contrario?


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nel retrobottega ci sta. Farci un governo assieme, capisci che è un altro paio di maniche? Specie agli occhi di quelli che, merda, CI CREDONO. Piglia Stermy, che ha nominato il Conte, io penso che a quest'ora si sarà buttato da un cavalcavia col camion.


O si alleano,perche' Grillo non si allea,anche perche' se no sparirebbe.
Oppure in qualche mese fanno un'altra legge elettorale e si torna al voto......ed in quel caso pd e pdl scendono al 20,e grillo va al 40.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vallo a dire a certi vecchi rincoglioniti,che in un paese in provincia di Reggio Emilia,nel genetliaco di Stalin,tutti gli anni gli portano le rose rosse in piazza,davanti al monumento...o a quelli di un altro paese sotto Bologna,in cui per decenni dopo la fine della guerra,i piu' incalliti dementi della sezione montavano la guardia tutta la notte al monumento ai caduti,fra il 24 ed il 25 aprile.
> Avevano paura che glielo rubassero...


Abbi pazienza caro eretteo io preferirei  vivere in quei paesini che citi tu che in qualsiasi altro paesucolo o grande città del sud o nord Italia :smile::smile: a mio avviso l'Emilia e' la MEJO regione che ci sia in Italia sotto tutti i punti di vista e ti comunico che non sono emiliana e non vivo li .... Ma magari tu si è mi elenchi i difetti oltre questi che hai appena citato e che sono risibili :smile:


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza caro eretteo io preferirei  vivere in quei paesini che citi tu che in qualsiasi altro paesucolo o grande città del sud o nord Italia :smile::smile: a mio avviso l'Emilia e' la MEJO regione che ci sia in Italia sotto tutti i punti di vista e ti comunico che non sono emiliana e non vivo li .... Ma magari tu si è mi elenchi i difetti oltre questi che hai appena citato e che sono risibili :smile:


Non sono emiliano,ne' ci abito.
L'emilia ha lati positivi e lati negativi,e poi dipende,emilia dove?
Di sicuro ci sono certe teste da paracarro che metterle in morsa si spacca la morsa,come un po' dappertutto.
Non e' affatto la regione migliore d'italia,ma sono d'accordo nel dire che c'e' di *infinitamente* peggio....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse forse è tipo il contrario?


Ma non credo proprio:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio:smile:


Minchia. Vabbè oh, bella lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> O si alleano,perche' Grillo non si allea,anche perche' se no sparirebbe.
> Oppure in qualche mese fanno un'altra legge elettorale e si torna al voto......ed in quel caso pd e pdl scendono al 20,e grillo va al 40.


Ma anche se si votasse con questa legge elettorale. Cioè, se si votasse tra un po' di mesi l'unico partito che probabilmente si ridurrebbe ancora credo sarebbe proprio il PD.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio:smile:


Non conosco nessuno che voti a sinistra che abbia mai cambiato voto. 
Possono cambiare le persone ma restano fedeli al partito.
L'opposto succede per chi vota a destra, secondo me.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non sono emiliano,ne' ci abito.
> L'emilia ha lati positivi e lati negativi,e poi dipende,emilia dove?
> Di sicuro ci sono certe teste da paracarro che metterle in morsa si spacca la morsa,come un po' dappertutto.
> Non e' affatto la regione migliore d'italia,ma sono d'accordo nel dire che c'e' di *infinitamente* peggio....


Moltooooo infinitamente peggio aggiungi il moltooooo dammi retta :smile: comunque non vi preoccupate che ora c'è lo spread che c'è la mette dove non batte il sole :smile::smile: la Grecia ci attende a mani giunte :smile: e noi stiamo viaggiando come un treno a tutta velocità che il freccia rossa e la tav al confronto son carogne:smile:                                                               A meno che non siate convinti che i due BER INSIEME RIUSCIRANNO A GOVERNARE E A SALVARE IL SALVABILE ... ?Nooo va be' ma allora se alzò gli occhi al cielo lo vedo davvero l'asilo che vola


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza caro eretteo io preferirei  vivere in quei paesini che citi tu che in qualsiasi altro paesucolo o grande città del sud o nord Italia :smile::smile: a mio avviso l'Emilia e' la MEJO regione che ci sia in Italia sotto tutti i punti di vista e ti comunico che non sono emiliana e non vivo li .... Ma magari tu si è mi elenchi i difetti oltre questi che hai appena citato e che sono risibili :smile:


Ma forse confondi....l'Emilia
con la Romagna...

Soch se potessero i Romagnoli si staccherebbero dall'Emilia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio:smile:


E allora spiacente,ma parli di cose che non conosci.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non conosco nessuno che voti a sinistra che abbia mai cambiato voto. *
> Possono cambiare le persone ma restano fedeli al partito.
> L'opposto succede per chi vota a destra, secondo me.


Appunto.  :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosco nessuno che voti a sinistra che abbia mai cambiato voto.
> Possono cambiare le persone ma restano fedeli al partito.
> L'opposto succede per chi vota a destra, secondo me.



anche secondo me.

io non sono certo di sinistra eppure da quando c'è lolito ho cambiato voto.
mattia sinistroide da sempre manco renzi voleva.
E mio padre, destro da sempre, ha cambiato voto ormai da anni.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche se si votasse con questa legge elettorale. Cioè, se si votasse tra un po' di mesi l'unico partito che probabilmente si ridurrebbe ancora credo sarebbe proprio il PD.


Il pd perche' i giovani ormai van con grillo,il pdl perche' con la bella stagione vanno al mare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosco nessuno che voti a sinistra che abbia mai cambiato voto.
> Possono cambiare le persone ma restano fedeli al partito.
> L'opposto succede per chi vota a destra, secondo me.


 Ma certo che siiiiiiii ma secondo te la matrice di Grillo da dove proviene non vorrai farmi credere che son tutti i parenti della nipote di Mubarak.? .. È daiiii su


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Moltooooo infinitamente peggio aggiungi il moltooooo dammi retta :smile: comunque non vi preoccupate che ora c'è lo spread che *c'è* la mette dove non batte il sole


Almeno una volta non facevate orrori di italiano.
Nemmeno piu' la pippa della cultura di sinistra....


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che siiiiiiii ma secondo te la matrice di Grillo da dove proviene non vorrai farmi credere che son tutti i parenti della nipote di Mubarak.? .. È daiiii su



su grillo credo sia così, anche se mio padre (destro) gli ha dato il voto.



comunque la lombardia è in mano alla lega ladrona e lolito.

Il celeste di sto cazzo che farà ora?


sto sentendo tg sky e mi sta partendo l'embolone politico.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti da un mio sondaggio personale tra colleghi, amici and co chi votava a sinistra  in una percentuale considerevole questa volta ha votato Grillo , chi di solito vota a destra ha preferito tornare a votare il BERlusca  ( anche turandosi il naso come il sommo Montanelli a suo tempo) per evitare di far vincere BERsani. Peraltro ho una mia convinzione personale ( opinabilissima ) che chi vota a sinistra ha meno senso di appartenenza e fedeltà alla fede politica di base rispetto agli elettori di destra, la destra in caso di bisogna si compatta meglio, usano fazzoletti più efficaci per turarsi il naso. Non sto dando un giudizio ma esprimo la mia opinione su come ragiona  l'elettorato italico appena entra nell'urna, non prima o dopo ma proprio in quel momento ... Topico:smile:


non so dove tu viva,ma qui da me chi vota rosso è mediamente un talebano che esegue gli ordini del Partito in modo acritico.   insomma la realtà che vivo e che mi circonda dice l'esatto opposto tuo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che siiiiiiii ma secondo te la matrice di Grillo da dove proviene non vorrai farmi credere che son tutti i parenti della nipote di Mubarak.? .. È daiiii su


Grillo ha preso pure voti da gente che magari avrebbe votato Forza Nuova. Cioè: Grillo è un voto di protesta, e quindi trasversale. Anzi, in proporzione quei voti mancanti al PD più che prenderli Grillo li ha fatti perdere Bersani.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> personalmente ho sempre trovato la sinistra vecchia, litigiosa, senza unità e pavida, oltre ad essere ferma agli anni 70 e ingessata in vecchie strutture politiche che per forza di cose devono cambiare perchè il mondo cambia e loro non se ne accorgono.
> Ho votato Renzi alle primarie, perchè ero davvero convinta che con lui a capo del pd le cose avrebbero potuto smuoversi.
> Quando ha "vinto" bersani mi è partito l'embolo. Ero con *Mattia (sinistra sempre!!!)* insieme ad altri cadaveri della sinistra, tutti contenti della vittoria della mummia.
> Io nera che "urlavo"
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.


mi sto affendendo, sallo  (scusa Tebe scusa)


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nel retrobottega ci sta. Farci un governo assieme, capisci che è un altro paio di maniche? Specie agli occhi di quelli che, merda, CI CREDONO. Piglia Stermy, che ha nominato il Conte, io penso che a quest'ora si sarà buttato da un cavalcavia col camion.


non farmi sognare.....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E allora spiacente,ma parli di cose che non conosci.


Mi dispiace contraddirti ma parlo di cose che conosco:smile: che poi siano cose che a te non stanno bene e ti infastidiscono onestamente non so che farci :smile: tanto per chiarirti le idee trovo Bersani moscio :smile: mentre Grillo e Berlusconi sono bravi saltimbanchi e  affabulatori sono i tipi ideali per la nostra bella Italia .... :smile: E va benissimo così :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi sto affendendo, sallo  (scusa Tebe scusa)


No dai.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti ma parlo di cose che conosco:smile: che poi siano cose che a te non stanno bene e ti infastidiscono onestamente non so che farci :smile: tanto per chiarirti le idee trovo Bersani moscio :smile: mentre Grillo e* Berlusconi sono bravi saltimbanchi e  affabulatori sono i tipi ideali per la nostra bella Italia .... :smile: E va benissimo così* :smile:



hai ragione. Va bene così. 
la democrazia ha vinto.

Siamo un popolo di loliti

:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi sto affendendo, sallo  (scusa Tebe scusa)












:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Almeno una volta non facevate orrori di italiano.
> Nemmeno piu' la pippa della cultura di sinistra....


Hai ragione ma l'iPad va per gli azzi suoi :smile: mi ci devo abituare :smile: comunque salutami il BERLUSCA :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che siiiiiiii ma secondo te la matrice di Grillo da dove proviene non vorrai farmi credere che son tutti i parenti della nipote di Mubarak.? .. È daiiii su


Io tutti quelli che conosco che hanno votato Grillo nelle scorse votazioni avevano votato a destra o al centro.
Probabilmente qualche eccezione c'è anche, ma sicuramente c'è uno zoccolo duro che qualunque cosa la sinistra fa o dice continueranno a votarla fedele nei secoli


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so dove tu viva,ma qui da me chi vota rosso è mediamente un talebano che esegue gli ordini del Partito in modo acritico.   insomma la realtà che vivo e che mi circonda dice l'esatto opposto tuo


si  e di solito mangiano i bambini, scusa la risposta :smile:vengo al dunque vivo in centro Italia e da me tutta sta soviet non ci sta però sai a forza di dire che è così ci si crede eeehhhhhheeehhhhhh:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche secondo me.
> 
> *io non sono certo di sinistra eppure da quando c'è lolito ho cambiato voto*.
> mattia sinistroide da sempre manco renzi voleva.
> E mio padre, destro da sempre, ha cambiato voto ormai da anni.


Cioè sei passata da destra a Bersani?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma l'iPad va per gli azzi suoi :smile: mi ci devo abituare :smile: comunque salutami il BERLUSCA :smile:


Ma tu fossi poco poco radical chic con soggiorni rigorosamente a Capalbio e loft annessi?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io tutti quelli che conosco che hanno votato Grillo nelle scorse votazioni avevano votato a destra o al centro.
> Probabilmente qualche eccezione c'è anche, ma sicuramente c'è uno zoccolo duro che qualunque cosa la sinistra fa o dice continueranno a votarla fedele nei secoli


Su questo sono d'accordo che esiste uno zoccolo duro ma c'è anche a destra :smile:


----------



## Eliade (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti da un mio sondaggio personale tra colleghi, amici and co chi votava a sinistra  in una percentuale considerevole questa volta ha votato Grillo , chi di solito vota a destra ha preferito tornare a votare il BERlusca  ( anche turandosi il naso come il sommo Montanelli a suo tempo) per evitare di far vincere BERsani. Peraltro ho una mia convinzione personale ( opinabilissima ) che chi vota a sinistra ha meno senso di appartenenza e fedeltà alla fede politica di base rispetto agli elettori di destra, la destra in caso di bisogna si compatta meglio, usano fazzoletti più efficaci per turarsi il naso. Non sto dando un giudizio ma esprimo la mia opinione su come ragiona  l'elettorato italico appena entra nell'urna, non prima o dopo ma proprio in quel momento ... Topico:smile:


Ciao, personalmente non sono d'accordo.
Anche mio padre, come quello di tebe, ha votato grillo..e son sicura che lui abbia sempre votato a destra.

Non sono sicura che la fedeltà sia maggiore per la destra.
Prendi Napoli: sono 20 anni che eleggono sindaci di sinistra.
Dal '93 al 2000, Bassolino (poi passato alla regione per altri 10 anni almeno).
Dopo di lui c'è stata la Iervolino, anche lei di sinistra. Non contenti dello schifo da lei portato, hanno eletto De Magistris  (che ora dovrebbe stare con la ciofeca di Ingroia)...
Se non è fedeltà questa...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu fossi poco poco radical chic con soggiorni rigorosamente a Capalbio e loft annessi?


No caro io pago le tasse con ritenuta alla fonte quindi fai un po' te se mi posso permetterebbe certi posti e poi io sono easy spiagge dove non ci sono vip e c'è poca gente possibilmente selvagge:smile::smile:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè sei passata da destra a Bersani?


sono passata ad essere radicale a bersani, pur vomitando ogni volta.
Pensa che mi avevano pure chiesto, quelli di sinistra, di iscrivermi perchè avevo idee che a loro piacevano.
Alla seconda riunione li ho mandati a fanculo.
Se devo interloquire con dei morti vado in una camera mortuaria che mi "diverto" di più.


però posso dirti una cosa.
La sinistra, questa sinistra, non beccherà mai più il mio voto.
Mai. Più.

La destra depennata di default


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No caro io pago le tasse con ritenuta alla fonte quindi fai un po' te se mi posso permetterebbe certi posti e poi io sono easy spiagge dove non ci sono vip e c'è poca gente possibilmente selvagge:smile:



Capalbio? Ma Capalbio mica è la Costa Azzurra. Anzi.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

comunque come al solito viene fuori che berlusconi non l'ha votato nessuno!
a parte il micione
avete notato??


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque come al solito viene fuori che berlusconi non l'ha votato nessuno!
> a parte il micione
> avete notato??


E ma mia cara
Il Voto di Lothar
è sempre incommensurabile
e vale moltissimo....

Con uno dei suoi rubini
potrebbe affossare 
un vendola per capirci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque come al solito viene fuori che berlusconi non l'ha votato nessuno!
> a parte il micione
> avete notato??


si, ma è una questione di età.
da anzianotti la memoria a breve termine si cricca.
e lchi lo da a lolito in genere è anziano.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza caro eretteo io preferirei  vivere in quei paesini che citi tu che in qualsiasi altro paesucolo o grande città del sud o nord Italia :smile::smile: a mio avviso l'Emilia e' la MEJO regione che ci sia in Italia sotto tutti i punti di vista e ti comunico che non sono emiliana e non vivo li .... Ma magari tu si è mi elenchi i difetti oltre questi che hai appena citato e che sono risibili :smile:



cara Fiammetta io ci vivo..e conosco benissimo,essendo a 40km dal mio paese la realta'toscana.I rossi sono peggio della mafia.e'tutto un'intreccio tra di loro...svolta davanti a me telefonata tra amico importante PCI e altro compagno..raccomandava l'assunzione di un''bravo compagno''..e saputo la vera storia delle primarie..alla faccia dei fessi che si sono messi in fila..pagando €1.
Per non dire delle ns mitiche coop....che poi Bologna sia la citta numero 1 come qualita'della vita..non centra nulla coin i comunisti.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma mia cara
> Il Voto di Lothar
> è sempre incommensurabile
> e vale moltissimo....
> ...



se fanno il governissimo, vale come quello degli altri, vale a dire un cazzo!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma mia cara
> Il Voto di Lothar
> è sempre incommensurabile
> e vale moltissimo....
> ...


Non era quello che volevo fare..ma ci sono riuscito...dovrebbero avere fatto lo stesso in famiglia e gli amici.
Certo amico che arrivare alle elezioni con 15 punti di vantaggio e pareggiare.......i comunisti sono un mito!


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capalbio? Ma Capalbio mica è la Costa Azzurra. Anzi.


anzi, direi che è l'_ultima spiaggia_ :risata::risata::risata:

ok, ho capito, smetto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Fiammetta io ci vivo..e conosco benissimo,essendo a 40km dal mio paese la realta'toscana.I rossi sono peggio della mafia.e'tutto un'intreccio tra di loro...svolta davanti a me telefonata tra amico importante PCI e altro compagno..raccomandava l'assunzione di un''bravo compagno''..e saputo la vera storia delle primarie..alla faccia dei fessi che si sono messi in fila..pagando €1.
> Per non dire delle ns mitiche coop....che poi Bologna sia la citta numero 1 come qualita'della vita..non centra nulla coin i comunisti.


Beh amico
c'entra con il Duce Dozza no?
Mi ricordo io i bei tempi andati...

Allora:
A Bologna nessuno pagava il biglietto del bus.
Tanto se ti beccavano la multa era di soli 15mila lire.

Sul resto del Carlino
tuonano
il trasporto pubblico al collasso.

Bon portano la multa
a 150mila lire
da quel giorno

soch
tutti pagano biglietto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche Dalla era nanerottolo
ma nessuno gli dava del nano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E amico mio
gran spettacolo
al pomeriggio
al teatrino....tra via Manzoni e via dell'Indipendenza

con le pornostar del momento....

Biffi che tuonava...

E le gnocche...
Muvalà muvalà contin...che mica siam come le vicentine eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh amico
> c'entra con il Duce Dozza no?
> Mi ricordo io i bei tempi andati...
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> View attachment 6668


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Pensa che quando mi iscrissi all'Università a Bologna
mia madre piangeva
perchè diceva...
ti abbiamo cresciuto cristiano
e là diventi comunista...

E gli risposi
ma quale comunista e comunista
là mi farò fare solo dei bei pompini....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E allora lei si informò...sulle bolognesi

e non voleva più che andassi a bologna....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non aveva....
tutti i torti.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Fiammetta io ci vivo..e conosco benissimo,essendo a 40km dal mio paese la realta'toscana.I rossi sono peggio della mafia.e'tutto un'intreccio tra di loro...svolta davanti a me telefonata tra amico importante PCI e altro compagno..raccomandava l'assunzione di un''bravo compagno''..e saputo la vera storia delle primarie..alla faccia dei fessi che si sono messi in fila..pagando €1.
> Per non dire delle ns mitiche coop....che poi Bologna sia la citta numero 1 come qualita'della vita..non centra nulla coin i comunisti.


Uuuhhhh tesoro io vivo e lavoro nel mondo della finanza e quindi ti racconto che diversi anni fa diciamo nel '94 "lavorando" una certa pratica scovai fatture false o per meglio dire in doppia e tripla copia per ottenere degli anticipi finanziari emessa da una società del nord che si occupava di servizi e pubblicità facente  capo ad un nuovo esponente politico che in quel periodo scendeva in campo e ovviamente feci notare la cosa visto che io in galera per le truffe degli altri non ci vado e secondo te come e' finita? Che la società ha ottenuto altri finanziamenti extra per proporre transazioni ai truffati che così con lo stile una mano lava l'altra hanno seppellito la cosa con buona pace di tutti...... Guarda che se vuoi affermare che la disonestà in questo paese e' imperante e trasversale con me sfondi una porta aperta anzi oserei dire spalancata:smile:io i furbi li chiamo ladri così hai le mie coordinate :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Penso di aver letto raramente dabenaggini peggiori di questa.
> Stando in un posto in cui dal 1948 non fanno altro che votare a sinistra.


volevo ben dire


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque come al solito viene fuori che berlusconi non l'ha votato nessuno!
> a parte il micione
> avete notato??


Ma come  non l'hanno votato:smile: ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

io non ho votato. Non perchè non l'avrei fatto ma perchè un paio di mesi fa avevo organizzato una due giorni a sciare con la mia donna e non ho voluto rinunciarvi. 

Avrei votato M5S.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capalbio? Ma Capalbio mica è la Costa Azzurra. Anzi.


Ma Capalbio l'hai sollecitata tu pensando alla sinistra radical chic :smile: mica io :smile:  Ah per  la cronaca non vado nemmeno in barca a vela :smile: fosse mai a tua prossima domanda :smile: la costa azzurra poi nooooooo :smile: meglio la Provenza :smile:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come  non l'hanno votato:smile: ?



nessuno che lo dice!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> nessuno che lo dice!


Si certo era un battuta .... No dico avran mica votato Casini ?  Ma si che l'hanno votato appena sono arrivate le lettere a casa schiere di voti :smile::smile:  "suggerimenti per gli acquisti" bisogna ammettere che  e' un bel pubblicitario di se stesso su questo non discuto sa vendersi  benissimo :smile: ora però la mia attenzione e' proiettata su Grillo riuscirà ad essere il nuovo che avanza? :smile:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si certo era un battuta .... No dico avran mica votato Casini ?  Ma si che l'hanno votato appena sono arrivate le lettere a casa schiere di voti :smile::smile:  "suggerimenti per gli acquisti" bisogna ammettere che  e' un bel pubblicitario di se stesso su questo non discuto sa vendersi  benissimo :smile: ora però la mia attenzione e' proiettata su Grillo riuscirà ad essere il nuovo che avanza? :smile:



no


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vengo al dunque vivo in centro Italia


Quindi certe cose non le conosci.
Repetita iuvant



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma l'iPad va per gli azzi suoi :smile: mi ci devo abituare :smile: comunque salutami il BERLUSCA :smile:


Continui a pisciare fuori,occhio alle scarpe Prada!




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti ma parlo di cose che conosco:smile: che poi siano cose che a te non stanno bene e ti infastidiscono onestamente non so che farci :smile:


Continua a scriverle,perche' a me fan l'effetto del clacson su un sordo


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque come al solito viene fuori che berlusconi non l'ha votato nessuno!
> a parte il micione
> avete notato??


Non c'e' solo il pdl,tolto lo zoccolo del soviet.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Capalbio l'hai sollecitata tu pensando alla sinistra radical chic :smile: mica io :smile: Ah per la cronaca non vado nemmeno in barca a vela :smile: fosse mai a tua prossima domanda :smile: la costa azzurra poi nooooooo :smile: meglio la Provenza :smile:


No, nel senso che Capalbio tutto sommato è a prezzi popolari e selvaggia (anzi, denutrita) il giusto per ospitare l'intellighenzia che vi si raduna d'estate.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo*

Riusciamo a smetterla di utilizzare il nome "Grillo" per gli attivisti del M5S??? Grillo non era un candidato e non lo sarà. E' un attivista che presta il suo contribuito GRATUITO al movimento. 

Io mi auguro che il M5S riesca a fare in parlamento quello che altri attivisti stanno facendo nei consigli comunali o al comune di Parma. Sarebbe già un grandissimo risultato.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Riusciamo a smetterla di utilizzare il nome "Grillo" per gli attivisti del M5S??? Grillo non era un candidato e non lo sarà. E' un attivista che presta il suo contribuito GRATUITO al movimento.
> *
> Io mi auguro che il M5S riesca a fare in parlamento quello che altri attivisti stanno facendo nei consigli comunali o al comune di Parma. Sarebbe già un grandissimo risultato.


Se non fosse che le elezioni la ha vinte lui, non il M5S. Te credo che la gente poi quelli del movimento li definisce "grillini".


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quindi certe cose non le conosci.
> Repetita iuvant
> 
> 
> ...


Sarai pure sordo ma non cieco visto che mi leggi e ribatti  pensa te volevo farti una domanda curiosa ma visto che non leggi non la faccio  azz nemmeno  Prada conosco eeehhhhhh però non ne becchi una  ma la prima frase che hai scritto la ripeti come un mantra ogni volta che ti corichi? Ops scusa era una domanda e peraltro non era quella che ti volevo fare ... Fai finta di nulla:smile:


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si  e di solito mangiano i bambini, scusa la risposta :smile:vengo al dunque vivo in centro Italia e da me tutta sta soviet non ci sta però sai a forza di dire che è così ci si crede eeehhhhhheeehhhhhh:smile:


da me sì.   il soviet c'è e si sente.

ma se non vuoi credere a me,spero crederai ai numeri.

che a saperli leggere,di solito dicono la verità


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> da me sì.   il soviet c'è e si sente.
> 
> ma se non vuoi credere a me,spero crederai ai numeri.
> 
> che a saperli leggere,di solito dicono la verità


Mi dispiacere te .....                                                                                                                                                    Appunto.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiacere te .....                                                                                                                                                    Appunto.


quindi convieni che per conoscere le origini dei fenomeni politici piuttosto che andare in pellegrinaggio a Londra e Francoforte e Bruxelles sarebbe meglio prendere un'auto e girare Val Camonica,Val Nerina,Valle del Metauro,Valle dei Templi,etc.....?

chè a chi oggi recrimina sui risultati manca quasi sempre il polso reale della Nazione


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarai pure sordo ma non cieco visto che mi leggi e ribatti  pensa te volevo farti una domanda curiosa ma visto che non leggi non la faccio  azz nemmeno  Prada conosco eeehhhhhh però non ne becchi una  ma la prima frase che hai scritto la ripeti come un mantra ogni volta che ti corichi? Ops scusa era una domanda e peraltro non era quella che ti volevo fare ... Fai finta di nulla:smile:



Fiammetta, scrivi che sei comunista/nazista, e fai prima
come me!


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Riusciamo a smetterla di utilizzare il nome "Grillo" per gli attivisti del M5S??? Grillo non era un candidato e non lo sarà. E' un attivista che presta il suo contribuito GRATUITO al movimento.
> 
> Io mi auguro che il M5S riesca a fare in parlamento quello che altri attivisti stanno facendo nei consigli comunali o al comune di Parma. Sarebbe già un grandissimo risultato.


Quoto, ma ai giornali e alle tv fa comodo così, tacere ciò che il M5S sta già facendo dove sono stati eletti i suoi rappresentanti e riferirsi solo al portavoce del movimento, non al movimento stesso.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fosse che le elezioni la ha vinte lui, non il M5S. Te credo che la gente poi quelli del movimento li definisce "grillini".


Il M5S non avrebbe ottenuto questo risultato se non ci fosse stato altro dietro a Grillo, in mancanza di idee serve a poco urlare in piazza e fare battute. Il mio voto non è andato ad un comico, ma al movimento. Spero che valga per tutti i "grillini".


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi convieni che per conoscere le origini dei fenomeni politici piuttosto che andare in pellegrinaggio a Londra e Francoforte e Bruxelles sarebbe meglio prendere un'auto e girare Val Camonica,Val Nerina,Valle del Metauro,Valle dei Templi,etc.....?
> 
> chè a chi oggi recrimina sui risultati manca quasi sempre il polso reale della Nazione


Io l'unico messaggio vero che riesco a vedere in questa tornata elettorale e' il boom di  Grillo, protesta pura e semplice che ora dovrebbe diventare attività politica vera in parlamento. Io sto a guardare ma non ho una grande aspettativa e intanto il fiato sul collo dell'Europa che ci mazzia lo sento eccome. Magari mi sbaglio e allora stappo una bella bottiglia di spumante rigorosamente italiano


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Fiammetta, scrivi che sei comunista/nazista, e fai prima
> come me!


Ok sono comunista /nazista  mi sono appena spolpata un bimbo ... Dici che così va bene? Ammazza alla faccia dei talebani ...:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il M5S non avrebbe ottenuto questo risultato se non ci fosse stato altro dietro a Grillo, in mancanza di idee serve a poco urlare in piazza e fare battute. Il mio voto non è andato ad un comico, ma al movimento. Spero che valga per tutti i "grillini".


No. Affatto.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto, ma ai giornali e alle tv fa comodo così, tacere ciò che il M5S sta già facendo dove sono stati eletti i suoi rappresentanti e riferirsi solo al portavoce del movimento, non al movimento stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> Il M5S non avrebbe ottenuto questo risultato se non ci fosse stato altro dietro a Grillo, in mancanza di idee serve a poco urlare in piazza e fare battute. *Il mio voto non è andato ad un comico, ma al movimento. Spero che valga per tutti i "grillini*".


lo spero anche io


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Riusciamo a smetterla di utilizzare il nome "Grillo" per gli attivisti del M5S??? Grillo non era un candidato e non lo sarà. E' un attivista che presta il suo contribuito GRATUITO al movimento.
> 
> Io mi auguro che il M5S riesca a fare in parlamento quello che altri attivisti stanno facendo nei consigli comunali o al comune di Parma. Sarebbe già un grandissimo risultato.



credo sia impossibile, anche perchè se leggi adesso il fatto quotidiano Grillo sta dicendo che al colle va lui, mica ci manda gli eletti.

Quindi.
Grillini.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> da me sì.   il soviet c'è e si sente.
> 
> ma se non vuoi credere a me,spero crederai ai numeri.
> 
> che a saperli leggere,di solito dicono la verità


 Purtroppo e'vero..anche qua'..in Romagna pure molto peggio..quelli per il Soviet si suicidano,se necessario...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tirando le somme a me sembra che non abbia vinto nessuno...
Partendo con il presupposto che vincere voglia  dire essere in grado di formare un governo
E mi sembra che nessuno in questo mometo sia in grado di formarne uno a meno che ,cosa molto improbabile ,
il centrosinistra e M5S trovino qualche intesa...
Quindi si tratta più di dire a chi è andata bene e a chi meno...

Ragazzi si tornerà di nuovo a votare ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto, ma ai giornali e alle tv fa comodo così, tacere ciò che il M5S sta già facendo dove sono stati eletti i suoi rappresentanti e riferirsi solo al portavoce del movimento, non al movimento stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> Il M5S non avrebbe ottenuto questo risultato se non ci fosse stato altro dietro a Grillo, in mancanza di idee serve a poco urlare in piazza e fare battute. *Il mio voto non è andato ad un comico, ma al movimento. Spero che valga per tutti i "grillini".*


Io spero che una cosa in cui crede tanta gente non si risolva nell'ennesima furbata di eminenze grigie. Lo spero perchè tutto l'entusiasmo che ho visto è molto bello, a prescindere dal condividere o meno le idee.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok sono comunista /nazista  mi sono appena spolpata un bimbo ... Dici che così va bene? Ammazza alla faccia dei talebani ...:smile:



dipende...
attenzione che il bimbo non deve essere negr...ehm, nero
è un mondo difficile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo sia impossibile, anche perchè se leggi adesso il fatto quotidiano Grillo sta dicendo che al colle va lui, mica ci manda gli eletti.
> 
> Quindi.
> Grillini.



Ora guardo. Mi è nuova questa uscita. Non credo sia possibile proprio per il regolamento del Movimento. A cui io sono iscritto.

C'è una buona parte di attivisti e non del M5S che vorrebbe Grillo Premier. C'è una buona parte che non lo vorrebbe. Non perchè non si fida di lui ma proprio per eliminare questa modalità di additare il movimento. 

Sono i risultati quelli che contano. E per ora nei consigli comunali e nel comune di Parma si sta facendo molto. Mi auguro che sia lo stesso anche per camera e senato.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io spero che una cosa in cui crede tanta gente non si risolva nell'ennesima furbata di eminenze grigie. Lo spero perchè tutto l'entusiasmo che ho visto è molto bello, a prescindere dal condividere o meno le idee.


ce lo auguriamo tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dipende...
> attenzione che il bimbo non deve essere negr...ehm, nero
> è un mondo difficile


No no scherzi solo ariani per la legge del contrappasso :smile: e si è un mondo difficile :smile:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no scherzi solo ariani per la legge del contrappasso :smile: e si è un mondo difficile :smile:



non so perchè, ma sento che diventeremo molto amiche...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dipende...
> attenzione che il bimbo non deve essere negr...ehm, nero
> è un mondo difficile


si era detto qualcosa sulla fede religiosa?


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si era detto qualcosa sulla fede religiosa?



è vietata, ovvio!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ora guardo. Mi è nuova questa uscita. Non credo sia possibile proprio per il regolamento del Movimento. A cui io sono iscritto.
> 
> C'è una buona parte di attivisti e non del M5S che vorrebbe Grillo Premier. C'è una buona parte che non lo vorrebbe. Non perchè non si fida di lui ma proprio per eliminare questa modalità di additare il movimento.
> 
> ...


ciao collega felino!.....tutti sti voti M5,non li ribecchera'mai piu'.sai che una legge quasi matematica..adesso bum domani flop.Grillo,non ha nessun interesse a rivotare anche tra 6 mesi..cosa fara'??semplice alleanza con uno dei due invorniti...


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

*GRILLO INCONTRA L’IMPRENDITORE SOTTO SFRATTO* 
Rientrato dopo 10 minuti nella sua villa sulle alture di Genova, Beppe Grillo ha avuto questa mattina un breve colloquio con un imprenditore edile locale sotto sfratto: i due si sono incontrati nel giardino della residenza del leader del Movimento 5 Stelle, lontano dai giornalisti, e hanno parlato per circa 5 minuti. «Mi ha rassicurato - ha detto l’imprenditore - e ha detto che si occuperà di questi problemi. Sono soddisfatto, era quello che mi aspettavo».  
 

mi ricorda qualcuno...
gli regalerà una dentiera?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao collega felino!.....tutti sti voti M5,non li ribecchera'mai piu'.sai che una legge quasi matematica..adesso bum domani flop.Grillo,non ha nessun interesse a rivotare anche tra 6 mesi..cosa fara'??semplice alleanza con uno dei due invorniti...



Lo vedo molto improbabile ...
come ho già detto...
e non sono grillina


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non so perchè, ma sento che diventeremo molto amiche...


Si credo anche io almeno siamo in due   Che poi guarda io i Grillini li ammiro e mi auguro FORTEMENTE che se si va avanti con la legislatura propongano un disegno di legge che imponga di mandare fuori dalle palle dalla camera a senato coloro che sono almeno condannati nel primo grado di giudizio  :smile: sperem :smile:così in un sol colpo riduciamo e di molto il numero dei parlamentari due piccioni con un fava :smile: me tolgo di mezzo in un sol colpo Silvietto e Massimino, un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte ... Che vuoi che sia


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vietata, ovvio!


di conseguenza anche gli oppiacei... ma che pppalle. Non ci si può più stordire. Uomini e donne lo fanno ancora?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *GRILLO INCONTRA L’IMPRENDITORE SOTTO SFRATTO*
> Rientrato dopo 10 minuti nella sua villa sulle alture di Genova, Beppe Grillo ha avuto questa mattina un breve colloquio con un imprenditore edile locale sotto sfratto: i due si sono incontrati nel giardino della residenza del leader del Movimento 5 Stelle, lontano dai giornalisti, e hanno parlato per circa 5 minuti. «Mi ha rassicurato - ha detto l’imprenditore - e ha detto che si occuperà di questi problemi. Sono soddisfatto, era quello che mi aspettavo».
> 
> 
> ...


speriamo che non cominci adottando le figlie...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo sia impossibile, anche perchè se leggi adesso il fatto quotidiano Grillo sta dicendo che al colle va lui, mica ci manda gli eletti.
> 
> Quindi.
> Grillini.



ho controllato. E' una notizia falsa. Anzi proprio sul sito è stato dichiarato che ci saranno delle votazioni interne per eleggere una persona. Vedremo se dovesse candidarsi....



lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao collega felino!.....tutti sti voti M5,non li ribecchera'mai piu'.sai che una legge quasi matematica..adesso bum domani flop.Grillo,non ha nessun interesse a rivotare anche tra 6 mesi..cosa fara'??semplice alleanza con uno dei due invorniti...


Pensa che invece io penso proprio l'opposto. il movimento, se si dovesse tornare alle urne, prenderà più voti di prima e non farà alleanza con nessuno. Però io parlo solo da iscritto al movimento e che so come girano le cose dentro al movimento..... sia mai che ne sappia di più chi guarda la Tv!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io l'unico messaggio vero che riesco a vedere in questa tornata elettorale e' il boom di  Grillo, protesta pura e semplice che ora dovrebbe diventare attività politica vera in parlamento. Io sto a guardare ma non ho una grande aspettativa e intanto il fiato sul collo dell'Europa che ci mazzia lo sento eccome. Magari mi sbaglio e allora stappo una bella bottiglia di spumante rigorosamente italiano


il voto dice anche che.....votando a maggioranza per Berlusconi,Maroni e Grillo.....gli italiani hanno dato un segnale di forte insofferenza verso la BCE e la UE.

sarebbe il caso di cominciare a porsi delle domande


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho controllato. E' una notizia falsa. Anzi proprio sul sito è stato dichiarato che ci saranno delle votazioni interne per eleggere una persona. Vedremo se dovesse candidarsi....
> 
> 
> 
> Pensa che invece io penso proprio l'opposto. il movimento, se si dovesse tornare alle urne, prenderà più voti di prima e non farà alleanza con nessuno. Però io parlo solo da iscritto al movimento e che so come girano le cose dentro al movimento..... sia mai che ne sappia di più chi guarda la Tv!! :rotfl::rotfl:


mahhh...in pausa dato occhiata all'Unita'..online ovvio...perche'voglio sapere anche l'opinione avversa.secondo loro e'successo che davvero la gente ha mentito agli exit pool...in effetti unica spiegazione,alla differenza.Per cui ti dico..occhio con le previsioni!


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhh...in pausa dato occhiata all'Unita'..online ovvio...perche'voglio sapere anche l'opinione avversa.secondo loro e'successo che davvero *la gente ha mentito agli exit pool*...in effetti unica spiegazione,alla differenza.Per cui ti dico..occhio con le previsioni!


In Italia è sempre colpa di qualcun altro...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhh...in pausa dato occhiata all'Unita'..online ovvio...perche'voglio sapere anche l'opinione avversa.secondo loro e'successo che davvero la gente ha mentito agli exit pool...in effetti unica spiegazione,alla differenza.Per cui ti dico..occhio con le previsioni!


ma è normale che si menta agli exit pool. Il 99% dei votanti CDX si vergognano di ammetterlo. Conosco anche chi lo ha votato perchè non sapeva chi votare e "l'importante è che la Juve vincE lo scudetto"...

povera Italia...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma è normale che si menta agli exit pool. Il 99% dei votanti CDX si vergognano di ammetterlo. Conosco anche chi lo ha votato perchè non sapeva chi votare e "l'importante è che la Juve vincE lo scudetto"...
> 
> povera Italia...


cque dando per buona Repubblica...sempre sbirciata online..perche'mai la comprerei..racconta intervista a Grillo stamattina.Scrive..''toni cambiati..finito l'odio per la stampa..tutto felice avere tanta gente attorno''..fidati fara'come in Sicilia..alleato comunisti..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il voto dice anche che.....votando a maggioranza per Berlusconi,Maroni e Grillo.....gli italiani hanno dato un segnale di forte insofferenza verso la BCE e la UE.
> 
> sarebbe il caso di cominciare a porsi delle domande


Ma guarda basta che siamo chiari e dichiariamo che vogliamo star fuori dall'Europa e ne usciamo a testa alta, se non erro un ex presidente del consiglio scrisse all'Europa nell'autunno del 2011 chiedendo aiuto .e tempo .. O ricordo male..? . Se vogliamo esser un popolo libero lo dobbiamo essere ma ripeto a testa alta e se non erro in quella lettera venivano promesse riforme mai attuate ed è stato il motivo principale per il quale alla fine (senza che stiamo a ripercorrere minuto x minuto) e' arrivato il professore ... Quindi mi sta bene tutti ma poi basta con il piagnisteo perché la responsabilità vivaddio sarà solo la nostra e non potremo attribuita agli altri popoli e governi .... Ma poi da parte di chi è contro l'Europa nessun lamento please almeno un minimo di dignità manteniamola :smile:


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho controllato. E' una notizia falsa. Anzi proprio sul sito è stato dichiarato che ci saranno delle votazioni interne per eleggere una persona. Vedremo se dovesse candidarsi....
> 
> 
> 
> Pensa che invece io penso proprio l'opposto. il movimento, se si dovesse tornare alle urne, prenderà più voti di prima e non farà alleanza con nessuno. Però io parlo solo da iscritto al movimento e che so come girano le cose dentro al movimento..... sia mai che ne sappia di più chi guarda la Tv!! :rotfl::rotfl:



dove hai letto che non va lui? Sul blog di Grillo non ho letto nulla di smentita.

qui l'articolo

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-riforma-per-riforma-legge-per-legge/513869/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> chi sostieni tu?
> tanto per sapere...


se la politica fosse circolare, è talmente destra che spunterebbe sulla sinistra :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti solo noi possiamo spendere 390 milioni per non concludere un cazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente questa frase l'ho letta oggi sul giornale ... sei giornalista?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Esattamente questa frase l'ho letta oggi sul giornale ... sei giornalista?


Il giornalista l'ha copiata dall'opinione pubblica


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Fiammetta, scrivi che sei comunista/nazista, e fai prima
> come me!:mrgreen:


Ma tu SEI nazista.




Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... Fai finta di nulla:smile:


Mi sforzero'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il giornalista l'ha copiata dall'opinione pubblica


sì, in seconda battuta è più probabile questo.


----------



## geko (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Esattamente questa frase l'ho letta oggi sul giornale ... sei giornalista?


No. Però forse quel giornalista è un traditore. E' famoso? Ricco? Ricattiamolo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> No. Però forse quel giornalista è un traditore. E' famoso? Ricco? Ricattiamolo.


:rotfl:


----------



## geko (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Abbiamo trovato il nuovo pagante del server.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì, in seconda battuta è più probabile questo.


Ma anche prima la legge sul web e la riporta


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu SEI nazista.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sforzero'



ma come ti viene 'sta idea?
curiosità


----------



## Eretteo (26 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti viene 'sta idea?
> curiosità


Ma certo,in divisa in germania ad inizio anni '40 avresti fatto un figurone.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma certo,in divisa in germania ad inizio anni '40 avresti fatto un figurone.



ma proprio non riesci a pensare di non intruppare il prossimo come pare a te?
se avessi il desiderio di mettermi una divisa, l'avrei indosso, invece sono senza
vabbè, fa un po' freddo:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio non riesci a pensare di non intruppare il prossimo come pare a te?
> se avessi il desiderio di mettermi una divisa, l'avrei indosso, invece sono senza
> vabbè, fa un po' freddo:mrgreen:


In realta' io sono un pezzo di pane.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no.


Verde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma certo,in divisa in germania ad inizio anni '40 avresti fatto un figurone.


come fantasia erotica è un po' banale... ti credevo più originale:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come fantasia erotica è un po' banale... ti credevo più originale:mrgreen:


Mi stai confondendo con Ecclestone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi stai confondendo con Ecclestone.


guarda che io in merito non ho pregiudizi. Poi qui abbimo letto di peggio. Chiedi in giro della pecora...


----------



## Eretteo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che io in merito non ho pregiudizi.
> Mica tutti sono progressisti.
> Poi qui abbimo letto di peggio.
> Di meglio vorrai dire.
> Chiedi in giro della pecora...


Chiedere in giro?
Perche' mai,di grazia?
Faccio prima a chiederlo direttamente a lui,se ho qualche quesito.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri riso come matto
a vedere un tedesco che da Vespa cerca di dire A agli italiani
e loro rispondono B.....

Poi la verità fa male lo soooooooooooooooo

Il politico crucco che dice che in Italia hanno vinto due clown...

Ma 

non avevo mai letto in rete

comunque sia in Italia il lavoro redditizio è: fare il parlamentare.....

Allora pare che in Italia ci sia il più alto divario al mondo tra salari di operai e salari di parlamentari....

Poi se andiamo a leggere la storia
incredibile come la situazione grillo
abbia enormi analogie con quella di Mussolini...

Il quale non fece nessun accordo con nessuno
ma cacciò fora tutti dalle balle
e disse ora si fa a modo mio...

E infine
guardiamo i grillini in faccia

quelli che finiranno in parlamento
e non sanno di essere dei poveri cristi
che entrano nel colosseo
a farsi sbranare dai vecchi leoni spelacchiati....

Ci sarà molto da piangere
ma intanto ridiamo 
che la borsa si svuota

I tedeschi che ci dicono
Ma quante risorse avete sprecato
Quante buone occasioni mandate in fumo

E voi italiani siete simpaticissimi
QUando le cose vanno bene in Europa
è merito vostro
quando vanno male
colpa sempre dei tedeschi...

Italiani che criticano la politica economica dei tedeschi...
I quali sono gli unici ad aver avuto
L'inflazione al contrario e me la ricordo ben che tenere marchi nel cassetto
si guadagnava

E tedeschi che hanno risolto il problema della Germania dell'Est.
Una masnada di poveracci
che oltre ad essere poveri
si trovarono che il loro marco valeva più di tre volte meno di quello dell'ovest.


----------

